# iPod shuffle : rassurez-moi, c'est de l'humour ?



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

Apple a dit:
			
		

> iPod shuffle : smaller than a pack og gum and much more fun*
> 
> _...
> 
> *Do not eat iPod shuffle._



J'adore :love: :love:  :love:


----------



## noz (11 Janvier 2005)

mdr


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Je le trouve sympa! et le format 1 Go interessant! à suivre. J'attends de le voir en réel chez mon revendeur Apple!


----------



## Artanis (11 Janvier 2005)

Et sur la page du MacMini, ils se sentent obligés de préciser qu'on ne peut pas acheter de mains sur l'AppleStore...
Domage, je repasserais...


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

une belle clé usb qui lit les mp3 en somme 

sympa pour le Yogging


----------



## PinkTurtle (11 Janvier 2005)

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas ne serait ce qu'un mini écran....
 sinon pas mal du tout.


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

oui mais je ne sait pas s'il trouvera sa clientele...le marché des lecteur MP3 flash est déja saturé et eux ils ont des écrans!


----------



## ederntal (11 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je ne sait pas s'il trouvera sa clientele...le marché des lecteur MP3 flash est déja saturé et eux ils ont des écrans!



mais ils s'appelent pas "ipod" et n'ont pas d'écouteurs blancs!

Quand on voit le nombre de "jeunz branché" qui ont des ipods juste pr avoir l'écouteur blanc et se la patter...


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

J'écoute TOUJOURS en mode shuffle, pas besoin d'écran pour moi !


----------



## MrStone (11 Janvier 2005)

Terrib' cette Keynote :love: 
Que du bon !!! 

C'est pas à l'AE Paris qu'on en aurait autant


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> mais ils s'appelent pas "ipod" et n'ont pas d'écouteurs blancs!
> 
> Quand on voit le nombre de "jeunz branché" qui ont des ipods juste pr avoir l'écouteur blanc et se la patter...



tu raisonnes "communauté mac" là... la clientele des lecteur MP3 sont les jeunes comme tu le dis mais la plupart n'y connaissent rien en marques et Apple ne leur dit pas plus qu'une autre marque...pour eux un créative avec un joli écran Bleu et des boutons argentés ca leur va tres bien... ce qu'il faut voir c'est que la clientele visée n'est plus la meme que pour l'ipod et que celle ci n'est pas forcément si "branchée" :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Par contre 99$ ----> 109 ¤  :mouais:


----------



## romaing34 (11 Janvier 2005)

Merci à la TVA et aux taxes diverses pour la SACEM.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Quand on voit le nombre de "jeunz branché" qui ont des ipods juste pr avoir l'écouteur blanc et se la patter...







			
				Artanis a dit:
			
		

> Et sur la page du MacMini, ils se sentent obligés de préciser qu'on ne peut pas acheter de mains sur l'AppleStore...
> Domage, je repasserais...


Ha oui, elle est assez énorme en effet :
Keyboard, iPod mini, dock, hands, AirPort, Bluetooth and PC sold separately.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :love: :love:  :love:


tu comptes encore tes CPU ?


----------



## ederntal (11 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> tu raisonnes "communauté mac" là... la clientele des lecteur MP3 sont les jeunes comme tu le dis mais la plupart n'y connaissent rien en marques et Apple ne leur dit pas plus qu'une autre marque...pour eux un créative avec un joli écran Bleu et des boutons argentés ca leur va tres bien... ce qu'il faut voir c'est que la clientele visée n'est plus la meme que pour l'ipod et que celle ci n'est pas forcément si "branchée" :rateau:


`


Non non je reseonne en jeunz branché qui achetent des fringues de marques et des ipod car c'est BRANCHE!


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> 
> Non non je reseonne en jeunz branché qui achetent des fringues de marques et des ipod car c'est BRANCHE!



tu dois etre dans un milieu privilégié car les jeunes que je vois autour de moi ne sont pas comme ça


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Pas mal mais je comprends pas le prix


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> tu raisonnes "communauté mac" là... la clientele des lecteur MP3 sont les jeunes comme tu le dis mais la plupart n'y connaissent rien en marques et Apple ne leur dit pas plus qu'une autre marque...pour eux un créative avec un joli écran Bleu et des boutons argentés ca leur va tres bien... ce qu'il faut voir c'est que la clientele visée n'est plus la meme que pour l'ipod et que celle ci n'est pas forcément si "branchée" :rateau:



Je pense qu'il ne faut justement pas parler en tant que produit Apple, mais un "iPod"... J'en suis sur qu'il y a encore beaucoup de gens qui ne connaisent pas Apple comme tu dis, mais "iPod"... qui ne le connait pas... :love:


----------



## Apca (11 Janvier 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas ne serait ce qu'un mini écran....
> sinon pas mal du tout.


 
 tout à fait daccord. Mais bon, je vais en commander-un car concerant le prix c'est acceptable :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu comptes encore tes CPU ?


 Et c'est quoi le rapport ? 
On est pas au Bar ici, un peu de retenue


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il ne faut justement pas parler en tant que produit Apple, mais un "iPod"... J'en suis sur qu'il y a encore beaucoup de gens qui ne connaisent pas Apple comme tu dis, mais "iPod"... qui ne le connait pas... :love:



les jeunes de 15 16 ans qui sont visés ne connaissent pas forcément l'ipod...si je fais un sondage dans un college, je pense qu'ill n'y en aurai pas beaucoup


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon, le Store Suisse rame...  Je veux le commander moi c'est iPod Shuffle...  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Idem pour le store US, France et UK... j'ai laissé tomber les autres... ah si le store japonais est encore facilement accessible... c'est qu'ils doivent être en train de rêver encore en ce moment...


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Tout est disponible pratiquement a quelques jours prés, c'est magnifique


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, l'iPod shuffle est annoncé. :hein:

Suite aux attentes du marché, Apple a enfin édité un tout petit iPod sensé répondre aux 
besoins des mélomanes désireux d'utiliser la magie iTunes sur un balladeur ultra compact à petit prix!

Oui mais voilà, si le Mac mini a suscité l'enthousiasme saluée par une salve d'applaudissement lors de la Keynote, l'iPod shuffle n'a pas bénéficié du même regain d'intérêt. Sans écrans, avec 240 chansons, celui-ci apparait surtout comme un iPod de seconde main affublé de fonctions tellement basiques qu'elles en deviennent trop minimalistes.

Pas d'écran, juste une écoute plus ou moins aléatoire que Apple présente comme un "plus produit" alors que même les derniers balladeurs à 128mo affichent désormais un écran (Philips...).

Même s'il y a un marché pour ce genre de produit (Virgin a sorti un modèle équivalent), celui-ci est loin de répondre aux attentes de nombreux utilisateurs peut fortunés mais qui souhaitais eux aussi avoir accès à la musique numérique nomade version iTunes.

Vous pouvez vous exprimer par le vote et bien sûr nous faire part de votre opinion.
Alors iPod shuffle ou iPod flash (avec écran)? Pour moi, le choix est fait.


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Par contre 99$ ----> 109 ¤  :mouais:


C'est vrai,vu comme cela c'est spéctaculaire : + 40% 
Mais en intégrant les taxes : + 10%

( Sauf erreur bien entendu    )


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, l'iPod shuffle est annoncé. :hein:

Suite aux attentes du marché, Apple a enfin édité un tout petit iPod sensé répondre aux 
besoins des mélomanes désireux d'utiliser la magie iTunes sur un balladeur ultra compact à petit prix!

Oui mais voilà, si le Mac mini a suscité l'enthousiasme saluée par une salve d'applaudissement lors de la Keynote, l'iPod shuffle n'a pas bénéficié du même regain d'intérêt. Sans écrans, avec 240 chansons, celui-ci apparait surtout comme un iPod de seconde main affublé de fonctions tellement basiques qu'elles en deviennent trop minimalistes.

Pas d'écran, juste une écoute plus ou moins aléatoire que Apple présente comme un "plus produit" alors que même les derniers balladeurs à 128mo affichent désormais un écran (Philips...).

Même s'il y a un marché pour ce genre de produit (Virgin a sorti un modèle équivalent), celui-ci est loin de répondre aux attentes de nombreux utilisateurs peut fortunés mais qui souhaitais eux aussi avoir accès à la musique numérique nomade version iTunes.

Vous pouvez vous exprimer par le vote et bien sûr nous faire part de votre opinion.
Alors iPod shuffle ou iPod flash (avec écran)? Pour moi, le choix est fait.


(merci de supprimer les autres posts sans sondage ni photo (plantages) :rose: )


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

he la MAJ itunes 4.7.1 est deja disponible!!!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans le sujet rumeur, cet iPod est génial pour le sport.
Une liste de lecture avec de la musique dynamique et op. 
Cette demoiselle est d'accord avec moi.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tout est disponible pratiquement a quelques jours prés, c'est magnifique


 Tout est annoncé disponible en quelques jours  (mais bon je pense que cette fois ce sera le cas parce que j'ose espérer qu'Apple commence à retenir la leçon, surtout qu'aun des produits annoncés n'int_gre de technologie "au top")


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

Je ne vois pas la demoiselle dans la liste des options


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans le sujet rumeur, cet iPod est génial pour le sport.
> Une liste de lecture avec de la musique dynamique et op.
> Cette demoiselle est d'accord avec moi.


moi aussi je prend le modèle rouge


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Justement je l'espère aussi


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Faites votre choix. :love:


----------



## greg2 (11 Janvier 2005)

A voté!
Je ne vois pas trop comment ils vont pouvoir vendre ce truc...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> A voté!
> Je ne vois pas trop comment ils vont pouvoir vendre ce truc...


par la Poste ?


----------



## greg2 (11 Janvier 2005)

Certes.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Faites votre choix. :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> par la Poste ?



y'en a qui profite des evenements pour flooder


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Je vois que mon sondage a été collé à se sujet qui correspond à celui que j'avais posté. Vous pouvez faire circuler mon petit montage (iPod shuffle vs/ iPod flash) en espérant que les gens d'Apple tombent dessus et qu'il contribue à corriger cette grossière erreur de tir qu'est ce truc nommé iPod shuffle.

On en attend pas moins.


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

et ben moi qui voulais m'acheter une cle usb parce que aucun fournisseur ne m'en a offert a noel...
cq tombe pile poil. branche au bureau avec le fil des haut-parleurs au cul et hop 240 chansons (ouais... moins les fichiers que je vais y mettre...) 
$100 ca va faire un carton comme cadeau d'entreprise ca... avec logo de la boite incruste ! terrible. vais proposez ca au catalogue de ma boite moi


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que mon sondage a été collé à se sujet qui correspond à celui que j'avais posté. Vous pouvez faire circuler mon petit montage (iPod shuffle vs/ iPod flash) en espérant que les gens d'Apple tombent dessus et qu'il contribue à corriger cette grossière erreur de tir qu'est ce truc nommé iPod shuffle.
> 
> On en attend pas moins.


Ha ouais, je me demandais pourquoi y avait des messages qui apparaissaient comme ça et qui se permettait de rajouter des trucs sérieux dans mon sujet



			
				DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui profite des evenements pour flooder


Pfff, sm n'a pas besoin de ça pour flooder


----------



## mxmac (11 Janvier 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait daccord. Mais bon, je vais en commander-un car concerant le prix c'est acceptable :love:


 
 franchement y'en a beaucoup qui ont un lecteur de ce style ? moi j'ai un MSI... 128 mo qui as un an et demi l'ecran ???? il ne sert a RIEN la plus part du temps je zappe la main dans la poche... a quoi sert de se ruiner les yeux a lire et a memoriser le nom des 50 morceau (a la louche, bien compressés en mp3) que je met dessus ? pour quoi faire ? 

 je prefere vraiment que l'interface de mon ordi soit bien foutue pour refaire ma play list du lendemain... par ce que le msi c'est... penible a remplir... et c'est la dessus que ce produit va cartonner Itunes est tout juste... genial pour ça alors... j'en veux un !

 l'idée de la lecture aléatoire est bien aussi parce que quand tu as la fleme de changer de playlist... l'ecoute est moins rebarbative... une fois de plus je me dis qu'il y a des vrai utilisateur chez les gens qui crée les produit chez apple...  quand t'as compris qu'un ecran de deux ligne ne sert a rien... tu passe a autre chose ... en plus il est BO !!!!


----------



## greg2 (11 Janvier 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> franchement y'en a beaucoup qui ont un lecteur de ce style ? moi j'ai un MSI... 128 mo qui as un an et demi l'ecran ???? il ne sert a RIEN la plus part du temps je zappe la main dans la poche... a quoi sert de se ruiner les yeux a lire et a memoriser le nom des 50 morceau (a la louche, bien compressés en mp3) que je met dessus ? pour quoi faire ?
> 
> je prefere vraiment que l'interface de mon ordi soit bien foutue pour refaire ma play list du lendemain... par ce que le msi c'est... penible a remplir... et c'est la dessus que ce produit va cartonner Itunes est tout juste... genial pour ça alors... j'en veux un !
> 
> l'idée de la lecture aléatoire est bien aussi parce que quand tu as la fleme de changer de playlist... l'ecoute est moins rebarbative... une fois de plus je me dis qu'il y a des vrai utilisateur chez les gens qui crée les produit chez apple...  quand t'as compris qu'un ecran de deux ligne ne sert a rien... tu passe a autre chose ... en plus il est BO !!!!



Hum, j'dis pas que ça sert vraiment pour un 128 mo mais pour 1 go, là ça risque de prendre un peu la tête!


----------



## Apca (11 Janvier 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> franchement y'en a beaucoup qui ont un lecteur de ce style ? moi j'ai un MSI... 128 mo qui as un an et demi l'ecran ???? il ne sert a RIEN la plus part du temps je zappe la main dans la poche... a quoi sert de se ruiner les yeux a lire et a memoriser le nom des 50 morceau (a la louche, bien compressés en mp3) que je met dessus ? pour quoi faire ?
> 
> je prefere vraiment que l'interface de mon ordi soit bien foutue pour refaire ma play list du lendemain... par ce que le msi c'est... penible a remplir... et c'est la dessus que ce produit va cartonner Itunes est tout juste... genial pour ça alors... j'en veux un !
> 
> l'idée de la lecture aléatoire est bien aussi parce que quand tu as la fleme de changer de playlist... l'ecoute est moins rebarbative... une fois de plus je me dis qu'il y a des vrai utilisateur chez les gens qui crée les produit chez apple... quand t'as compris qu'un ecran de deux ligne ne sert a rien... tu passe a autre chose ... en plus il est BO !!!!


 
Tout à fait daccord, en plus, ce qui est bien c'est qu'a l'aide du bouton derrière celui-ci, on est pas obligé d'activé la lecture aléatoire...


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

ca aussi c'est une belle machine a switcher..;dans la page des accéssoires pour l'ipod shuffle devinez ce qu'on trouve? le mac mini bien sur!
ça va switcher moi je vous le dit!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Les accessoires proposés sont terrible, surtout l'etui sport Case


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha ouais, je me demandais pourquoi y avait des messages qui apparaissaient comme ça et qui se permettait de rajouter des trucs sérieux dans mon sujet
> 
> 
> Pfff, sm n'a pas besoin de ça pour flooder


dit-il avec ses 14'000 posts


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi je trouve que ce qui est très fort sur cet iPod shuffle c'est la com, ils ont du s'inspirer d'Orangina : on prend un gros défaut (ici l'absence d'écran, chez orangina la pulpe qui reste en bas) et on le transforme en truc hyper fashion.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Ben l'écran était pas nécessaire et consomme plus de batteries


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans le sujet rumeur, cet iPod est génial pour le sport.
> Une liste de lecture avec de la musique dynamique et op.
> Cette demoiselle est d'accord avec moi.


Foguenne, tu a toute ma sympathie et je partage souvent le même avis que toi, pourtant avoue que cette charmante miss tout de rouge vêtue aurait été ravie d'avoir un pitit écran sur son iPod shuffle pour choisir son titre préféré! 
Un petit écran la rendrait encore plus séduisante, miss univers n'aurait qu'à bien se tenir... :love:

J'ai pas trop envie de claquer un max d'euros pour avoir un iPod spécifique à chacune de mes utilisations... 

Serais tu prenneur d'un pitit écran? Moi oui. Franchement...


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que ce qui est très fort sur cet iPod shuffle c'est la com, ils ont du s'inspirer d'Orangina : on prend un gros défaut (ici l'absence d'écran, chez orangina la pulpe qui reste en bas) et on le transforme en truc hyper fashion.


Tout est dit. Je votes pour toi!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait daccord, en plus, ce qui est bien c'est qu'a l'aide du bouton derrière celui-ci, on est pas obligé d'activé la lecture aléatoire...



Ma question va sans doute paraitre débile, mais n'ayant pas d'iPod...
Par exemple, je mets 1 CD de Jazz, 1CD de Rock, 1 CD de musique classique dans l'iPod Shuffle  en créant une Playlist pour chaque CD dans iTunes. Je ne désire pas écoutrer les morceaux en ordre aléatoire, mais directement les morceaux de musique clasique (dernière playlist). Si j'ai bien compris l'absence d'écran m'obligera à passer toutes les chansons des 2 premières playlist (Jazz & Rock dans mon exemple) avant de pouvoir écouter mes morceaux de musique classique ?
J'ai bon ou pas ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute TOUJOURS en mode shuffle, pas besoin d'écran pour moi !



me too


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Ma question va sans doute paraitre débile, mais n'ayant pas d'iPod...
> Par exemple, je mets 1 CD de Jazz, 1CD de Rock, 1 CD de musique classique dans l'iPod Shuffle  en créant une Playlist pour chaque CD dans iTunes. Je ne désire pas écoutrer les morceaux en ordre aléatoire, mais directement les morceaux de musique clasique (dernière playlist). Si j'ai bien compris l'absence d'écran m'obligera à passer toutes les chansons des 2 premières playlist (Jazz & Rock dans mon exemple) avant de pouvoir écouter mes morceaux de musique classique ?
> J'ai bon ou pas ?


Tu a bon! C'est bien là le bins de cet appareil très limité... :rateau:

Ca mérite un coup de boule!


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

2005 sera l'annee des "sans ecran" !!! en plus de l'iPod, y a meme le Mini ... 

P'itetre que la Rev C des PowerBook proposera un powerbook ... sans ecran  

donc il faut vous mettre a la mode les gars: cette annee, c'est sans ecran ... on verra bien l'annee prochaine


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

il s'appelle shuffle, c'est donc pour ecouter en mode aleatoire... et EN PLUS il te permet d'ecouter en mode simple !!! c'est la que c'est terrible non ? ;-d

mais bon moi aussi je suis toujours en shuffle de toute facon sur 3765 titres ca passe toujours du coq a l'ane et j'adore ca !


----------



## dajay (11 Janvier 2005)

Je suis mitigé, j'avais préalablement une clé Philips Key006 qui m'apportait pleine satisfaction :^p
Mais le concept du tour de coup controleur n'a pas tenu... Tour de coup cassé -> Key006 inutilisable...

Ici pareil à priori, sans le problême du tour de coup et avec 1 Go... Top... 157 forward avant d'arriver à une chanson précise, c'est glop par contre... Niveau prix, très bien positionné...
(ok y'a pas de line in, mais bon sur ce type d'appareil...)

Je vais encore attendre mon iPod avec Line In... C'est quand la prochaine Apple Expo ?


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Janvier 2005)

Ben pareil pour moi, toujours en shuffle sur ma playlist "jamais écouté" .
En plus lorsqu'il est sur le bras, je vois pas trop comment je regarde l'ecran.
Perso, je me suis gourré (comme d'hab) en prenant le 40Go (3G) alors que je le replie pas et que pour courir, c'est pas vraiment top.
 Par contre la possibilité de passer d'une playlist a l'autre ce serait pas mal...


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dit. Je votes pour toi!


 Suivez l'exemple


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne, tu a toute ma sympathie et je partage souvent le même avis que toi, pourtant avoue que cette charmante miss tout de rouge vêtue aurait été ravie d'avoir un pitit écran sur son iPod shuffle pour choisir son titre préféré!
> Un petit écran la rendrait encore plus séduisante, miss univers n'aurait qu'à bien se tenir... :love:
> 
> J'ai pas trop envie de claquer un max d'euros pour avoir un iPod spécifique à chacune de mes utilisations...
> ...



Allez parce que c'est toi, je veux un écran sur l'iPod Shuffle.


----------



## olidev (11 Janvier 2005)

Et bien moi, mon épouse en veux un, je sais ce que je vais lui offrir à la Saint-Valentin


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Même si on a déjà observé un tel mouvement suite à des annonces, l'action Apple dégringole comme jamais après cette Keynote très (trop) attendue. La raison n'est sûrement pas à chercher du côté du Mac mini très applaudi qui malgré ces 32mo de vram reste une machine révolutionaire dans le monde mac. Difficile de faire mieux pour inviter à passer du côté mac !!! (the right choice  )

Par contre un produit très attendu dont les gammes actuelles sont vecteur du renouveau d'Apple n'a pas suscité l'enthousiasme du public de la Keynote, le sondage très mitigé si dessus en est l'illustration. Une grosse partie des utilisateurs mac pourtant pro Apple sont très déçu de l'iPod shuffle. L'accueil dans le monde PC sera bien moins favorable, surtout que la concurence du côté des balladeurs flash est sans commune mesure à la concurence molle du côté des balladeurs à disque dur...


----------



## pèrejc (11 Janvier 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi, mon épouse en veux un, je sais ce que je vais lui offrir à la Saint-Valentin



Cela fera deux épouses comblées avec la mienne  .Finalement sans écran c'est p'tet jouable. Quand c'est apple, on a du mal à être objectif


----------



## peyret (11 Janvier 2005)

Tiens le fiston, il a balancé ses économies...de noël dans l'ipod truc là... et de 1 ? vendu.

L'écran qu'il m'a dit : çà sert à rien (sinon à se faire rayer)
Ben voilà ! C'est de la décision rapide !

lp  

ps : il n'y a que le port qui n'est pas donné !


----------



## PinkTurtle (11 Janvier 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la possibilité de passer d'une playlist a l'autre ce serait pas mal...


 
  A defaut d'un écran, moi je vote pour le choix de lecture de playlist!  ce serait pas mal et surement plus facile a faire ( suffit peut etre de le reprogrammer...?????)


----------



## quetzalk (11 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je ne sait pas s'il trouvera sa clientele...le marché des lecteur MP3 flash est déja saturé et eux ils ont des écrans!



...des écrans mais aussi :

- la radio, généralement enregistrable (oui en week-end des fois on aime bien écouter les infos...) je ne comprends pas le refus total d'Apple sur ce point.
- un micro, généralement pas bon mais largement suffisant pour une utilisation minimale ne nécessitant pas la hifi (cours ou conférence, mémo vocal...)
- ET UNE FONCTION SHUFFLE


----------



## pèrejc (11 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Par contre un produit très attendu dont les gammes actuelles sont vecteur du renouveau d'Apple n'a pas suscité l'enthousiasme du public de la Keynote, le sondage très mitigé si dessus en est l'illustration. Une grosse partie des utilisateurs mac pourtant pro Apple sont très déçu de l'iPod shuffle. L'accueil dans le monde PC sera bien moins favorable, surtout que la concurence du côté des balladeurs flash est sans commune mesure à la concurence molle du côté des balladeurs à disque dur...



Attention aux conclusions trop atives, (nous ne sommes que 50 à avoir voté  ).  Il est vrai que pour une clée usb, ça fait cher. Si la qualité de fab est toujours apple, pourquoi pas  .


----------



## quetzalk (11 Janvier 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> Cela fera deux épouses comblées avec la mienne  .Finalement sans écran c'est p'tet jouable. Quand c'est apple, on a du mal à être objectif



 :hein: mouais enfin une femme sans écran c'est pas terrible... bon ça dépend de l'utilisation mais quand même, à ce prix on peut pas trop râler mais...     :rateau:


----------



## pèrejc (11 Janvier 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :hein: mouais enfin une femme sans écran c'est pas terrible... bon ça dépend de l'utilisation mais quand même, à ce prix on peut pas trop râler mais...     :rateau:




L'utilisation...jamais en mode shuffle


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Allez parce que c'est toi, je veux un écran sur l'iPod Shuffle.


Qui veut envoyer un coup de boule à Foguenne? J'ai essayé mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.


----------



## Philou309 (11 Janvier 2005)

Franchement sa me tente bien...
 Moi je cherchais un baladeur MP3 pas cher, et surtout SURTOUT qui s'intègre au top à iTunes:
 mon choix est fait, je vais me payer un iPod shuffle...

 Pour le cas du Mac mini, c'est vrai que c'est attrayant, mais je suis pas sur que ce sera une machine à switcher:
 les PCistes pour moi aime changer des trucs regulièrement, mettre tout de suite les mains dans le cambouis quoi, et avec le Mac mini, difficile de trouver du standart...
 En plus il est trop chère
 D'accord c'est pas cher 500¤ mais 500$&#8800;500¤
 500$=400¤


----------



## PinkTurtle (11 Janvier 2005)

Eh.... , je rève ou quoi? la réduction de 6% pour les étudiants ne s'applique pas au ipod shuffle??? sur la page, j'ai bien les ibook 12" a 939 euros et les ipod 521 Mo a 109 euros.
 ils ont peut etre pas eu le temps de refaire la page pour étudiants?


----------



## peyret (11 Janvier 2005)

Et si on clique sur le bandeau de mac gé.... çà coince aussi (la page ne se charge pas), histoire peut-être d'éviter qu'Apple diminue sa marge ???
??
lp


----------



## will42 (11 Janvier 2005)

hum....  
Dommage quand même cette absence d'écran, il était toujours possible de mettre le mode shuffle avec l'écran...

Perso, il est pas tro p mal mais je ne le trouve pas complet, et je penses que ce sera un réel manque de ne pas pouvoir s'en servir " à la manière ipod comme on les aimes "

@+


----------



## quetzalk (11 Janvier 2005)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> les PCistes pour moi aime changer des trucs regulièrement, mettre tout de suite les mains dans le cambouis quoi,



Les geeks oui (sur mac aussi d'ailleurs) mais la fameuse "moyenne des utilisateurs" veut surtout un appareil qui fasse la même chose que les autres (internet, bureautique, jeu de solitaire ... :mouais:   ) sans coûter deux fois plus cher. 
Et dans ce créneau là, profondément et durablement insensible au design, à la qualité (supposée) de l'écran et de la souris (voire même à l'ergonomie du système) Apple ne proposait rien DU TOUT jusqu'à maintenant. 
Les 700 euros d'un eMac (je sais plus le prix exact) pour un utilisateur basique-basique c'est compréhensiblement trop cher non ?

Après, le nombre de switchers, bien malin qui le devinera...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Janvier 2005)

Et ben pour ma part je suis totalement convaincu par cet ipod shuffle: petit, classe, abordable et très pratique. Moi, quand j'utilise un lecteur mp3, il est ds ma poche, on met une sélection d'une centaine de chansons favorites en lecture aléatoire et c'est partit... C'est le petit lecteur qu'on emmène sur soi au sport, quand on on se déplace, en somme quand on FAIT qqch, donc pour moi l'écran n'a pas bcp d'utilité...

Bref, je l'achète dès que je peux!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Apple aurait peu adopter le système de télécommande des walkmans MD.
Sinon, il aurait aussi peu ajouter une touche pour passer de playlist en playlist.
Peut être dans un an à SF ?


----------



## Gullyver (12 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Apple aurait peu adopter le système de télécommande des walkmans MD.



Je pense que les ingé de Griffin vont essayer de nous pondre une télécommande avec ecran...

A propos pourquoi n'existe pas de module additionnel permettant de recevoir la radio...alors qu'ils nous permettent d'émettre sur la radio???


----------



## chupastar (12 Janvier 2005)

Je suis vraiment déçu par cet iPod: pas d'écran, pas de "révolution" par rapport à ce qui existe déjà.
L'iPod perd ici les atouts qu'il a avec ses autres modèles c'est à dire molette cliquable, navigation et utilisation très aisées...
Son seul avantage c'est d'être assez joli et de n'avoir un prix -pour une fois- pas trop cher par rapport à la concurrence (d'ailleur j'espère que ça va se généraliser, le MacMini n'est pas trop cher non plus et l'iBook est désormais plus qu'abordable).

Enfin bref, pas terrible ce nouveau petit baladeur...


----------



## tyler_d (12 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Tu a bon! C'est bien là le bins de cet appareil très limité... :rateau:
> 
> Ca mérite un coup de boule!



ba non, parce que si on veut écouter plusieurs playlist et meme naviguer dans celles ci, il y l'ipod mini !

c'est là ou je trouve que le coup d'apple est presque génial ) on raméne l'appareil à sa plus simple utilisation.

c'est aussi la gestion par itunes qui va faire qu'on peut se passer d'écran.

parce qu'un lecteur type clef usb, on ne la charge pas pour 2 semaines de vacances ! on fait plutot une mise à jour de ses playlists et de ses titre tous les jours ou au moins une fois par semaine.

maintenant, la gamme ipod est compléte, quelque soit ces besoins, l'utilisateur a l'ipod qui lui convient. c'est aussi simple que ça.

autant en le découvrant je n'était pas conquis, mais en y réfléchissant, c'est un bon concept (si on peut parler de concept, c'est plus une particulartité le "sans écran")


----------



## Surfer Libre (12 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Apple aurait peu adopter le système de télécommande des walkmans MD.
> Sinon, il aurait aussi peu ajouter une touche pour passer de playlist en playlist.
> Peut être dans un an à SF ?


Une excellente idée pour les fabriquants d'accessoires.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Janvier 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Tiens le fiston, il a balancé ses économies...de noël dans l'ipod truc là... et de 1 ? vendu.
> 
> L'écran qu'il m'a dit : çà sert à rien (sinon à se faire rayer)
> Ben voilà ! C'est de la décision rapide !
> ...



Tu es sur.. ??? d'habitude au dessus de 100¤ le port est gratuit... (je n'ai pas pu vérifier sur AppleStore, saturé )


----------



## Cricri (12 Janvier 2005)

Un bon complément des gros iPods. Je vais pouvoir remettre mon iPod U2 plus souvent dans son écrin, et mes clefs dans ma poche gauche...


----------



## macaml (12 Janvier 2005)

à première vue j'étais pas vraiment épaté. Cependant ma copine l'a trouvé plutot
joli, petit, léger et que l'écran c'est grave (malgré mes remarques pour la
convaincre du contraire)     

Après un petit passage sur le site de grosbill micro, je me suis par contre
rendu compte du positionnement très agressif du prix: pour 109¤ on trouve
beaucoup de 256Mo et même des 128Mo, pas mal sont à 150¤ ou plus pour
juste 256Mo, du coup le shuffle 1Go à 159¤ est presque un ovni... à ce prix
là c'est surtout du 256/512...

C'est sûrement ça l'arguement qui le fera vendre


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Ca peut aussi etre un complément de l'iPod standard


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment déçu par cet iPod: pas d'écran, pas de "révolution" par rapport à ce qui existe déjà.
> L'iPod perd ici les atouts qu'il a avec ses autres modèles c'est à dire molette cliquable, navigation et utilisation très aisées...
> Son seul avantage c'est d'être assez joli et de n'avoir un prix -pour une fois- pas trop cher par rapport à la concurrence (d'ailleur j'espère que ça va se généraliser, le MacMini n'est pas trop cher non plus et l'iBook est désormais plus qu'abordable).
> 
> Enfin bref, pas terrible ce nouveau petit baladeur...




c'est déjà pas mal d'être pas cher . Apple proposera certainement une nouvelle version de l'Ipod mini dans les jours prochains


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon pour fêter ça, je vais offrir de ce pas une nouvelle batterie à mon toujours fringant iPod 1G, lui ressouder sa prise firewire qui a un léger faux contact (selon les indications du bon Dr Sterpin), et éventuellement me prendre une petite clé USB pour échanger les boulots avec mes collaborateurs sur PC...


----------



## macboy (12 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> à première vue j'étais pas vraiment épaté. Cependant ma copine l'a trouvé plutot
> joli, petit, léger et que l'écran c'est grave (malgré mes remarques pour la
> convaincre du contraire)
> 
> ...



pas d'accord du tout mais du tout
un tour sur rue du commerce.com
et tu trouves ceci
un clé USB à 80¤ pour 512 ram

et une autre à  130 ¤ 

dommage à chaque fois 20¤ trop cher....
alors le cas ipod va t il se répeter pas sûr
et en plus Apple et du genre à répercuter les prix à la baisse après tout le monde
alors que pdt ce tps le prix des autres aura baissé

bonne idée, mais dur de se battre dans un terrain où la firme n'excelle pas...
affaire à suivre


----------



## pèrejc (12 Janvier 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accord du tout mais du tout
> un tour sur rue du commerce.com
> et tu trouves ceci
> un clé USB à 80¤ pour 512 ram
> ...


 
Lorsque l'on compare du hard apple, il faut mieux comparer par rapport aux "grandes marques qui existent". Un mac est pas trop mal placé par rapport un un pc dell ou compaq, mais beaucoup plus cher qu'un pc auchan!! Idem pour les baladeurs mp3, si on compare avec des philips ou sony je pense que l'écart ne doit pas être énorme.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Et je dis toujours, la convivialité, l'ergonomie, ca se paye a mon avis


----------



## macboy (12 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et je dis toujours, la convivialité, l'ergonomie, ca se paye a mon avis



je suis d'accord avec vous
mais pour ce genre de produit vraiment très substituable entre eux
franchement entre 2 clés USB
la façon de naviguer ne change pas grand chose (en plus celle d'Apple n'a pas d'écran ni de dictaphone)

ok faut prendre pour référence les autres constructeurs,
mais regarder qu'est ce qui vend le plus de clé USB autour de vous, pour ma part ce sont des clés "bas de gamme" et qui en plus fonctionne


----------



## Pierrou (12 Janvier 2005)

Je pense que ne pas avoir mis, ne serai-ce qu'un petit écran est une grosse erreur, j'ai un ami sur PC qui était pret à se jeter dessus et à entrer dans le monde apple, mais quand il a constaté qu'il n'y a pas d'écran, il s'est ravisé ( il y a 5 minutes  ) et il ne sera pas le seul...... moi même j'hésitais mais là, tant pis, je garde mon iRiver..... dommage


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ne pas avoir mis, ne serai-ce qu'un petit écran est une grosse erreur, j'ai un ami sur PC qui était pret à se jeter dessus et à entrer dans le monde apple, mais quand il a constaté qu'il n'y a pas d'écran, il s'est ravisé ( il y a 5 minutes  ) et il ne sera pas le seul...... moi même j'hésitais mais là, tant pis, je garde mon iRiver..... dommage



On peut le regretter, mais en même temps que serait venu faire un minuscule écran sur cet objet? Il faut de plus, plus considérer l'iPod Shuffle comme une clé USB permettant d'écouter de la musique que comme un «vrai» baladeur MP3.


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi c'est exactement ce que je cherchais.
 J'ai déjà un iPod 3G que j'utilise surtout en déplacement "assis" (train, avion, longs trajets en voiture), au bureau, parfois à la maison aussi.
 Me manquait un petit bidule léger, pas cher, pas compliqué, pour la zique _facile-pas-prise-de-tête-quelle-playlist-je-choisis_ à la gym, en jogging, à vélo... l'iPod shuffle est exactement ce qu'il me fallait.  et ici en Suisse, les prix sont très compétitifs : 199 CHF pour 1 Go... quand je pense que mon collègue qui possède une clé USB-lecteur mp3 no-name de 256 mo l'a payée bien plus cher que ça ! :hein:

 Pour moi ce shuffle est un coup de génie :love:


----------



## Delgesu (12 Janvier 2005)

Je suppose que les écouteurs fournis avec l'iPod Shuffle sont les mêmes que pour l'iPod normal. Et voilà ! Ces écouteurs sont à mon avis plus destinés à des machines dans la gamme de prix du premier que du second. Ce n'est amha pas normal de fournir des écouteurs d'une qualité aussi médiocre pour des appareils à 349 ¤ . Des écouteurs pas "compatibles" avec toutes les oreilles en plus (et super mauvais pour les tympans et les cils sensitifs de l'oreille interne). Mais je viens de lire ceci en ce qui concerne les écouteurs pour le "Shuffle": 

_Ecouteurs ergonomiques avec transducteurs de 18 mm équipés d'aimants en néodyme_ 

Qu'est-ce donc cela Messire Goddefroy?
Seraient-ils encore plus meilleurs bons?

En tout cas, ce nouvel iPod est un produit très séduisant. Relativement peu cher, c'est une chouette idée cadeau, joli en plus. Il aura eu au moins le mérite de me donner l'idée d'essayer la fonction "shuffle" sur mon iPod 20 go 3G     Tiens, c'est vrai ça ! En fait mon iPod fait office de "shuffle" avec la liste "On the go".


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi ca me dérange pas l'absence d'ecran...


----------



## lyonelk (12 Janvier 2005)

Perso, ce iPod shuffle me botte.
C'est une déclinaison intéressante de la gamme.
Et l'utilisation n'est pas la même :

- iPod : remplace ma discothèque, couplé à mon PowerBook, Airport express et ma châîne hi-fi. Intéressant aussi lors d'un départ en vacances. Mais alors avec les listes aléatoires, parce que la gestion de discothèque avec 20Go,40Go et sans ordi c'est pas facile. 
Dans certains cas, il joue aussi office de disque dur externe.

- iPod mini : coté "fashion", superbe objet. Impec dans le sac des dames.

- iPod shuffle : clé usb transport de quelques petits fichiers (ou pourl l'échange d'un ordi à l'autre) + une manière différente d'écouter de la musique. Tu télécharges un peu au hasard à partir de ta super discothèque, puis tu te laisses surprendre par les hasards de la sélection. De quoi redécouvrir des trucs super enfouis.

J'avais racheté pour les fêtes un iPod 4G en complément de celui de 1ère génération (qui se porte comme un charme). Ben ça tombe vâchement bien d'avoir mon anniversaire en février. Super top  

Au fait, est-ce qu'il est prévu un mode sur iTunes qui prévoit de charger au hasard des morceaux sur iPod shuffle?
Deuxièmement pourra-t-on échanger entre un iPod branché sur la prise firewire et un iPod shuffle sur le port usb?


----------



## Delgesu (12 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca me dérange pas l'absence d'ecran...



oh putain t'es trop con !!!!
   

J'ai explosé de rire en voyant ton clip !!!!

 

 :love: 

pense à centrer la caméra la prochaine fois   :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> pense à centrer la caméra la prochaine fois   :rateau:


 
 C'etait fait exprès


----------



## macaml (12 Janvier 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accord du tout mais du tout
> un tour sur rue du commerce.com
> et tu trouves un clé USB à 80¤ pour 512 ram
> et une autre à 130 ¤



oui, mais:
- ce sont des clés MP3 de marques parfaitement inconnu, et pas nécessairement
très fiable ni simple d'emploi (compare à des truc genre sony...)
- elles sont quand même très moche
- elles sont sur piles, alors soit du fait joujou avec des accu hyper long à charger
  (et lourd) soit tu met une grande case "piles" dans ton budget (en changer chaque
   jours très peu pour moi)


----------



## Pierrou (12 Janvier 2005)

Ouais, en fait faut pas prendre ce Shuffle pour un vrai baladeur, mais pour un truc pas prise de tete, pour se laisser aller, mais je maintiens que juste le nom de la piste en cours aurait été bien... et un bouton pour sauter une liste de lecture


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Apple aurait peu adopter le système de télécommande des walkmans


 
Oui mais c'est plus cher ...


----------



## macaml (12 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, en fait faut pas prendre ce Shuffle pour un vrai baladeur, mais pour un truc pas prise de tete, pour se laisser aller, mais je maintiens que juste le nom de la piste en cours aurait été bien... et un bouton pour sauter une liste de lecture



d'accord avec toi pour le bouton de playlist


----------



## pèrejc (12 Janvier 2005)

a voir toutes ces posts, cela fait longtemps que la communauté mac avait été aussi divisé 

Genre de débat que l'on termine à 3h00 du mat' devant une bière . Je m'égare...

 bon, je sors


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

lyonelk a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, est-ce qu'il est prévu un mode sur iTunes qui prévoit de charger au hasard des morceaux sur iPod shuffle?
> Deuxièmement pourra-t-on échanger entre un iPod branché sur la prise firewire et un iPod shuffle sur le port usb?



Oui, ça s'appelle Autofill et c'est prévu avec la nouvelle mise à jour iTunes  4.7.1 disponible dès maintenant.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Janvier 2005)

Ya une mise à jour spéciale pour ça, 4.7.1 qui integre un plug in pour ça quand tu connecte ton chewing gum, euh, Shuffle pardon.... Tu pux choisir de les mettres ou non au hasard dans le baladeur.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Janvier 2005)

Dès que le mini passe à 10G, je conserve mon Ipod2G en DD de backup et achète un shuffle pour une utilisation de tous les jours et un Mini pour la voiture, les voyages et les soirées... 
 :love: 

J'adore!
etp puis je vais faire un petit cadeau à ma copine, pour le plaisir... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On peut le regretter, mais en même temps que serait venu faire un minuscule écran sur cet objet? Il faut de plus, plus considérer l'iPod Shuffle comme une clé USB permettant d'écouter de la musique que comme un «vrai» baladeur MP3.


 Je dirai même plus, à quoi sert un écran sur ce type de lecteur? 120 ou 240 chansons, ce n'est rien du tout et les touches << et >> sont largement suffisantes pour rechercher une chanson.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 120 ou 240 chansons, ce n'est rien du tout et les touches << et >> sont largement suffisantes pour rechercher une chanson.


 
 C'est toi qui le dit!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai même plus, à quoi sert un écran sur ce type de lecteur? 120 ou 240 chansons, ce n'est rien du tout et les touches << et >> sont largement suffisantes pour rechercher une chanson.



Les touches avance et retour ne serviront qu'à passer d'une chanson à l'autre. Cet iPod est clairement fait pour être utilisé uniquement en mode aléatoire. Mode que, au passage, j'utilise tout le temps sur mon iPod déjà maintenant.

L'iPod est comme une radio... qui passerait que les titres qui nous plaisent.

JPmiss...  :rateau: (je peux pas te bouler)


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui le dit!




héhéhéhéhéhéhééhééhéhééh.    
C'est la journée du bon goût comme je l'aime aujourd'hui. 
Pour le coup de boule, idem qu'olivier mais tu vas t'en prendre un.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui le dit!


 Qu'est ce que t'es con! j'adore!!!  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les touches avance et retour ne serviront qu'à passer d'une chanson à l'autre. Cet iPod est clairement fait pour être utilisé uniquement en mode aléatoire. Mode que, au passage, j'utilise tout le temps sur mon iPod déjà maintenant.
> 
> L'iPod est comme une radio... qui passerait que les titres qui nous plaisent.
> 
> JPmiss...  :rateau: (je peux pas te bouler)


 C'est bien ce que je voulais dire, point besoin d'écran!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai même plus, à quoi sert un écran sur ce type de lecteur? 120 ou 240 chansons, ce n'est rien du tout et les touches << et >> sont largement suffisantes pour rechercher une chanson.



Si c'est une caractéristique que les utilisateurs se sont habitués à posséder, un écran peut manquer surtout si les concurrents l'intègrent. Je dois avouer que je suis franchement étonné par ta capacité de mémorisation : se souvenir d'une liste de plus de 240 items, c'est bien au delà des capacités cognitives de nombreux individus (moi le premier)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est une caractéristiques que les utilisateurs se sont habitués à posséder, un écran peut manquer surtout si les concurrents l'intègrent. Je dois avouer que je suis franchement étonné par ta capacité de mémorisation : se souvenir d'une liste de plus de 240 items, c'est bien au delà des capacités cognitives de nombreux individus (moi le premier)


 Non, simple logique. 
Tu switches en mode non aléatoire et hop, la magie de l'alphabet fait le reste! 
Cependant, j'insiste sur le fait que la lecture alétoire est la fonction principale du Schuffle donc pas besoin d'écran. De plus, si on regarde la concurrence les écrans ne permettent que de voir le titre d'une chanson (donc pas de possibilité de navigation) : l'oreille peut alors allègrement remplacer l'oeil dans ce cas-là. 

Cela dit, content de te revoir Pitch.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, simple logique.
> Tu switches en mode non aléatoire et hop, la magie de l'alphabet fait le reste!
> Cependant, j'insiste sur le fait que la lecture alétoire est la fonction principale du Schuffle donc pas besoin d'écran. De plus, si on regarde la concurrence les écrans ne permettent que de voir le titre d'une chanson (donc pas de possibilité de navigation) : l'oreille peut alors allègrement remplacer l'oeil dans ce cas-là.
> 
> Cela dit, content de te revoir Pitch.




Bon c'est un peu contradictoire ce que tu me dis là je switche en non aléatoire sur un device dont la fonction principale est l'aléatoire. Cela usine sec par chez toi    

Je ne parlais pas de caractéristiques utiles simplement de caractéristiques. C'est un peu différent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est un peu contradictoire ce que tu me dis là je switche en non aléatoire sur un device dont la fonction principale est l'aléatoire. Cela usine sec par chez toi
> 
> Je ne parlais pas de caractéristiques utiles simplement de caractéristiques. C'est un peu différent


 Ok, pour les caractérisques utiles.
 Mais pour le mode aléatoire, je ne te suis pas : une utilisation en aléatoire n'interdit pas l'envie d'écouter un morceau précis. Et pour cela le Schuffle est bien conçu puisqu'un simple bouton permet de désactiver ce mode et de faire une recherche "alphabétique". 
Ah, ce pitchfork... jamais d'accord avec personne.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> l'oreille peut alors allègrement remplacer l'oeil dans ce cas-là.


 
  Vu sur Ebay:
  Echange une paire d'yeux (TBE) contre oreille idem






 D'ailleurs c'est précisé sur l'Apple Store:
Ears, Eyes, Hands, Fingers and Brain sold separately


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ok, pour les caractérisques utiles.
> Mais pour le mode aléatoire, je ne te suis pas : une utilisation en aléatoire n'interdit pas l'envie d'écouter un morceau précis. Et pour cela le Schuffle est bien conçu puisqu'un simple bouton permet de désactiver ce mode et de faire une recherche "alphabétique".
> Ah, ce pitchfork... jamais d'accord avec personne.



Pitchfork d'accord avec quelqu'un ne serait plus Pitchfork  

(Je cherche mais je ne trouve pas   :rose: Argh !!!)


----------



## iTof (12 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork d'accord avec quelqu'un ne serait plus Pitchfork
> 
> (Je cherche mais je ne trouve pas :rose: Argh !!!)


t'es d'accord avec toi là ? 
> bon je suis content, c'était le bazar le serveur depuis hier... coup de chapeau à Think Secret et à Apple pour nous avoir "contenté" ?   :love: Que du bon, j'ai commencé la campagne de switch au boulot dès ce matin. Et l'iPod shuffle ne soulève pas encore les foules... 
Par contre, je le trouve pas mal du tout. "Minimaliste" quoi. Et 240 chansons, ce n'est pas la "mère à boire"... 

P.S.: l'a pas un problème d'horloge le serveur là ? L'a trop fait la fête hier ? Ah, c'était Réveillon, d'accord...


----------



## quetzalk (12 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> - elles sont quand même très moche



bah faudrait savoir : vous dites l'écran on s'en fout vu que l'objet est la plupart du temps invisible, mais par contre il doit être design ?   



> - elles sont sur piles, alors soit du fait joujou avec des accu hyper long à charger
> (et lourd) soit tu met une grande case "piles" dans ton budget (en changer chaque
> jours très peu pour moi)



objection, j'en ai une clé dans ce style, la pile (AAA, les mêmes que les télécommandes) dure 8/10 heures soit quand même un certain temps, et un marchand de piles dans certaines conditions de déplacement ça se trouve plus facilement qu'une prise 220 V en accès libre (ou qu'un mac !)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> t'es d'accord avec toi là ?



Pas totalement



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > bon je suis content, c'était le bazar le serveur depuis hier... coup de chapeau à Think Secret et à Apple pour nous avoir "contenté" ?   :love: Que du bon, j'ai commencé la campagne de switch au boulot dès ce matin. Et l'iPod shuffle ne soulève pas encore les foules...
> Par contre, je le trouve pas mal du tout. "Minimaliste" quoi. Et 240 chansons, ce n'est pas la "mère à boire"...
> 
> P.S.: l'a pas un problème d'horloge le serveur là ? L'a trop fait la fête hier ? Ah, c'était Réveillon, d'accord...



A l'exception des joggers, de gens qui passent du temps dans les embouteillages (je reprends l'argumentaire d'Apple) et des macusers à budget limité, quelle est la cible marketing visée avec comme caractéristiques pas d'écran (alors que maintenant tous les constructeurs dotent leur device de cette fonctionnalité) et 512M ou 1G ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> a voir toutes ces posts, cela fait longtemps que la communauté mac avait été aussi divisé
> 
> Genre de débat que l'on termine à 3h00 du mat' devant une bière . Je m'égare...
> 
> bon, je sors



Pour la bière, une Kro ou une 16 ?
25 ou 50 cl ?
Avec ou sans écran ?

OK je sors.


----------



## G3ck0 (12 Janvier 2005)

C'est marrant 

Jusqua maintenant, je me disais :

Un iPod, c'est trops cher pour ma pomme 
Mais j'ai besoin d'une clef USB 
Alors je vais en profiter, pour prendre, d'ici pas tres longtemps, un iPod Shuffle 1Go 

A oui, je crois que j'ai bien d'attendre la 

(et en plus il sera assorti a mon iBook  )


----------



## NightWalker (12 Janvier 2005)

On t'a prévenu qu'acheter un produit Apple ça pousse à la consommation ...

 D'abord un iBook, ensuite un iPod shuffle et après pourquoi pas un Mac mini... peut-être iMac G5... tout est assorti... ah oui j'ai oublié les creatures de JBL


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux deja l'acheter maintenant ton iPod, il est censé etre dispo


----------



## Dino (12 Janvier 2005)

on peut le trouver où sur Paris?


----------



## G3ck0 (12 Janvier 2005)

Oui, je sais bien que je peux l'acheter maintenant, mais si j'ai dit que je vais l'acheter un peu plus tard, j'ai mes raisons  !

Cette semaine je suis en exams, donc je n'ai pas que ca a faire 
Et y a un Surcouf pas loin de chez moi, je v essayer de voire, et de toucher la bêtê, avant de l'acheter....


C'est pas apple qui me force a acheter ca hein 
Je n'ai pas encore de clef USB, et c'est bien pratique...
Et j'avais prévu d'en acheter une d'ici une ou deux semaines
Et j'attendais une baisse des prix, et des plus grosse capacité 
Je crois que c'est maintenant arrivé 

Et pourquoi se priver d'un lecteur mp3 en supplément ?
J'ai un iBook, donc je vois le savoir faire d'apple, qui me plait bien, alors je crois que je vais me laisser séduire 

Je vous fait un roman photo quand je vais l'acheter 
A+


----------



## noz (12 Janvier 2005)

la fnac m'annonce un délais de 5 à 6 semaines ... mdr de chez mdr...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

noz a dit:
			
		

> la fnac m'annonce un délais de 5 à 6 semaines ... mdr de chez mdr...


 Je ne voudrais pas jouer l'oiseau de mauvais augure mais depuis quelques temps la Fnac est bien plus réaliste qu'Apple sur les délais.


----------



## nicolapinot (12 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A l'exception des joggers, de gens qui passent du temps dans les embouteillages


 
 Ben ca fait déjà pas mal de monde ne serait ce qu'en région parisienne.. J'ose pas imaginer a londres et aux US. Parce que y a bouchons mais aussi les transports.
 Je suis content de mon ipod 40Go mais si j'en avais pas, je prendrais bien ce petit...


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

Excellent produit ........ je cours beaucoup, j'ai déjà fait un marathon (celui de NY) ... et j'ai un Ipod 40 Go (3eme génération). Je cours avec un pote ....... donc je n'utilise pas très souvent mon Ipod. Mais il est trop lourd et lorsque je cours, l'écran ne mets d'aucune utilité.
Ce nouvel Ipod vace une sélection de ZIC ay même BPM ...... en mode aléatoire ..... c'est parfait .... il est très petit et léger.

Bravo


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi je cours quand meme avec mon mini, pour l'instant, pas trop d'intéret dans le shuttle


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je cours quand meme avec mon mini, pour l'instant, pas trop d'intéret dans le shuttle



Si tu as un mini, je comprends que tu ne veuilles pas changer. Mais quelqu'un qui n'en a pas .... et qui veut un simple lecteur de musique .... pour lancer la lecture et un point c'est tout. C'est pas mal et pas très cher


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Oui ca c'est sur    Mais bon j'irai quand meme le voir  :love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (12 Janvier 2005)

c'est exactement mon cas ! (comme beaucoup)
je vais pas claquer plus de 100¤ juste pour écouter des mp3 dans le métro pour aller au boulot,
je préfère garder mes thunes pour un iMac mini qui va aller se brancher directement sur ma TV et sur mon réseau airport


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Je vais donc pouvoir investir dans iLife pour le moment et apres on verra


----------



## macaml (12 Janvier 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bah faudrait savoir : vous dites l'écran on s'en fout vu que l'objet est la plupart du temps invisible, mais par contre il doit être design ?



Apple n'a pas l'exclusivité du design, l'audiodream de Packard Bell est pas mal 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> objection, j'en ai une clé dans ce style, la pile (AAA, les mêmes que les télécommandes) dure 8/10 heures soit quand même un certain temps, et un marchand de piles dans certaines conditions de déplacement ça se trouve plus facilement qu'une prise 220 V en accès libre (ou qu'un mac !)



 ça te fait combien de jeux de piles en euros par semaine?

...ça augmente sensiblement le prix au bout de quelque mois, hein...


----------



## G3ck0 (13 Janvier 2005)

He, en faite, je ne comprends pourquoi vous parlez de piles, puisque le Shuffle a une batterie, donc rechargeable, qui tient 12h (données constructeur...)

Alors bon...


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

Il est très très bien ce truc, je vais en commander un de 512 mo pour ma maman  :love:


----------



## iTof (13 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> Apple n'a pas l'exclusivité du design, l'audiodream de Packard Bell est pas mal


 
> c'est ce qu'il dise aussi sur le site de Packard Bell...  D'un autre côté, c'est vrai qu'il est pas mal au niveau design et qu'il a un écran... à 229 euros pour 1 Go. 



			
				Le Meilleur d'entre-nous a dit:
			
		

> A l'exception des joggers, de gens qui passent du temps dans les embouteillages (je reprends l'argumentaire d'Apple) et des macusers à budget limité, quelle est la cible marketing visée avec comme caractéristiques pas d'écran (alors que maintenant tous les constructeurs dotent leur device de cette fonctionnalité) et 512M ou 1G ?


 
> tout simplement des personnes qui ne veulent pas se prendre la courge avec 10.000 chansons à mémoriser   , sans avoir l'impression d'avoir un disque dur dans la poche. Et si jamais je devais avoir un lecteur mp3, je ne mettrais que des chansons que j'aime, donc un écran qui bouffe mes accus pour rien, cela ne me sert à rien. Et pourquoi se limiter aux joggers ? Un modèle "étanche" pour faire du beach l'été m'irait bien :love: 



			
				purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Il est très très bien ce truc, je vais en commander un de 512 mo pour ma maman :love:


> t'auras un Nobel de la musique dès qu'il existera toi !


----------



## Babast (13 Janvier 2005)

J'ai posé cette question sur le forum iPod, mais pas de réponse : peut-on connecter le Shuffle sur le port usb du clavier (pour synchro et/ou recharge) ?

Merci


----------



## canardo (13 Janvier 2005)

a priori oui. il se connecte en temps que peripherique comme n'importe quel autre peripherique usb j'imagine.


----------



## Babast (13 Janvier 2005)

Un ami à moi a une clé usb qui ne fonctionne que sur le port usb de mon iMac, et pas sur celui du clavier. Donc je me pose la question pour le Shuffle...


----------



## canardo (13 Janvier 2005)

sur les tech spec de la page apple il est ecrit :

Mac system requirements
Macintosh computer with USB port 
Mac OS X v10.2.8 or Mac OS X 10.3.4 and later (Mac OS X 10.3.6 or later recommended for use with low-power USB ports) 

et 

Connectivity USB 1.1 and 2.0 through integrated USB connector 

comme les usc sur le clavier sont en 1.1 et comme ca sort en low-power, ca devrait fonctionner.
a tester.


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Janvier 2005)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Un ami à moi a une clé usb qui ne fonctionne que sur le port usb de mon iMac, et pas sur celui du clavier. Donc je me pose la question pour le Shuffle...


 
certaines souris ou autres périphériques ont une consommation électrique assez imporatante pour le clavier, le problème vieznt peut être de là,
ou alors son port USB est mort


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement des personnes qui ne veulent pas se prendre la courge avec 10.000 chansons à mémoriser   , sans avoir l'impression d'avoir un disque dur dans la poche. Et si jamais je devais avoir un lecteur mp3, je ne mettrais que des chansons que j'aime, donc un écran qui bouffe mes accus pour rien, cela ne me sert à rien. Et pourquoi se limiter aux joggers ? Un modèle "étanche" pour faire du beach l'été m'irait bien :love:



Apple a mieux fait de viser les joggers et les embouteillageurs. J'imagine l'argumentaire marketing "Vous n'aimez pas vous prendre la courge ? Acheter un Ipod Shuffle !"  

Il m'avait semblé comprendre qu'Apple voulait se positionner sur le marché de masse. Sans que ma démarche ne soit exhaustive et ne suive un protocole de recherche scientifique, sur le site de la fnac je n'ai rien trouvé sans écran (sauf un produit intégrant un MP3 dans un casque) même le premier prix en lecteur MP3 USB a un écran et la capacité de 512 Mo ou 1G ne positionne pas le Ipod Shuffle dans l'entrée de gamme.

Cet article de ZDNET Apple met le Mac et l'Ipod au régime minceur souligne qu'Apple s'attaque au marché de masse et fait référence à une étude de GFK France selon laquelle "_70% du marché des baladeurs est assuré par les appareils flash à moins de 100 euros,*dotés d'une*capacité de stockage certes plus réduite_".

Donc je m'interroge (mais tout meilleur d'entre nous que je suis je peux me tromper (  )) si Apple est vraiment dans le marché de masse avec un device dont une caractéristique (comme je l'ai dit je ne parle pas de caractéristique utile) fait défaut.

Expérience personnelle par rapport à l'écran : J'avais une AudioKey Packard Bell à mémoire interne de 32 Mo avec extension par SD. Ma belle soeur voulait un lecteur MP3. Je lui ai conseillé un Ipod 4 Go elle m'a dit que cela était un peu cher (  ) et que de toute façon son utilisation était telle qu'elle n'avait pas besoin de 3 jours de musique dans un baladeur (un peu l'argument d'Itof). Je lui ai dit que je lui donnais mon lecteur MP3. Devine sa réponse ! Il n'y a pas d'écran. Je lui ai dit sur un appareil de ce type cela ne sert à rien. Elle n'en a pas démordu et n'a même pas voulu prendre mon baladeur.


----------



## Lizandre (13 Janvier 2005)

En même temps, combien de critiques ont reproché aux premières générations d'iPod qu'il leur manquait : la radio, l'enregistrement, la conversion directe, l'image, la vidéo et j'en passe.

Pourtant on connaît le succès du bidule ...

Par observation, je me rends compte que pas mal de gens autour de moi qui ont acheté des baladeurs MP3 avec plein de fonctions finissent par ne plus les utiliser parce que :
- c'est galère de gérer les transferts de musique avec le PC
- c'est galère à utiliser avec les menus ou les touches à l'ergonomie inexistante
- etc.

Alors, produire un appareil ultra spécialisé sur la musique sans écran ... et si Apple avait fait ses tests marketing et s'était aperçu que l'absence d'écran FACILITAIT au contraire l'usage de l'appareil ? N'oublions pas que la plupart des gens ne savent pas programmer un magnétoscope ...


----------



## Babast (13 Janvier 2005)

Merci canardo et Mille Sabords !


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

je suis assez d'accord avec Pitchfork, l'absence d'écran pose problème et je doute que des arguments pseudo rationnels (l'écran n'est pas si utile..) puisse permettre un succès majeur à cet engin. Les acheteurs sont sensibles à plein de choses irationnelles (et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait en partie le succès des ipod...à technique égale, on craque pour le plus beau).
au lieu d'être considéré comme un lecteur mp3, l'objet aurait du être vendu comme une grosse clé usb capable de lire des mp3.


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2005)

Ouais moi perso je pense que cette absence d'écran ne me gênerait pas des masses, je connais mes playlists sur le bout des doigts.... en revanche, je pense que même si il n'y a pas de bouton pour sauter directement une playlist, il doit surement exister une combinaison avec les touches de skip pour le faire  en tout cas, on est dans ma classe plusieurs à esperer ça, seul doute qui nous empeche de nous jeter dessus..... Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## boodou (13 Janvier 2005)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, combien de critiques ont reproché aux premières générations d'iPod qu'il leur manquait : la radio, l'enregistrement, la conversion directe, l'image, la vidéo et j'en passe.


    il ne lui manque pas pleins d'options &#8230; juste un écran !



			
				Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Par observation, je me rends compte que pas mal de gens autour de moi qui ont acheté des baladeurs MP3 avec plein de fonctions finissent par ne plus les utiliser parce que :
> - c'est galère de gérer les transferts de musique avec le PC
> - c'est galère à utiliser avec les menus ou les touches à l'ergonomie inexistante
> - etc.


    un écran complique l'utilisation selon toi ?? comprends pas &#8230;



			
				Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Alors, produire un appareil ultra spécialisé sur la musique sans écran ... et si Apple avait fait ses tests marketing et s'était aperçu que l'absence d'écran FACILITAIT au contraire l'usage de l'appareil ? N'oublions pas que la plupart des gens ne savent pas programmer un magnétoscope ...


    on ne veut pas qu'il fasse magnétoscope  (dvd-r à la rigueur pourquoi pas  ) , ni qu'il soit compliqué à utiliser , JUSTE UN ECRAN !!! 

 pesonnellement je me tâtais (ouais j'aime bien me tâter ...) pour l'achat d'un ipod et je m'orientais plutôt vers un ipod mini . Et bien le p'tit shuffle confirme mon choix ! Je réalise que ce n'est pas le même budget (le shuffle est très bien pensé niveau prix c'est sûr) mais bon si j'ai différents styles de musiques (un fichier classique, un jazz, un rock, un électro ...) je ne veux pas être limité à tout écouter à la suite sans pouvoir sauter de l'un à l'autre . Le shuffle c'est bien pour les gens qui n'écoutent qu'un seul style de musique, homogène, genre un type qui fait du sport avec de la dance ou un ado de 14 ans qu'écoute que de la daube-académie &#8230;
    mais je souhaite que le produit fonctionne pour les finances d'apple, c'est notre intérêt à tous !


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'en a pas démordu et n'a même pas voulu prendre mon baladeur.



OK merci Pitchfork je te file mon adresse en MP, tu peux me l'envoyer en colissimo suivi s'te plaît ?
   :love:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> ou un ado de 14 ans qu'écoute que de la daube-académie ?



 Ouh lààà ! vas pas dire du mal du coeur de cible toi !!!  :hein:  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

y a un avertissement que je trouve enoooooorme sur le site americain concernant l'ipod choufleur :love:







 :love:


----------



## macaml (13 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > c'est ce qu'il dise aussi sur le site de Packard Bell...  D'un autre côté, c'est vrai qu'il est pas mal au niveau design et qu'il a un écran... à 229 euros pour 1 Go.


 

 merci pour le lien, du coup ça met un bonus en plus pour l'iPod shuffle: 
la fiabilité


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> OK merci Pitchfork je te file mon adresse en MP, tu peux me l'envoyer en colissimo suivi s'te plaît ?
> :love:



J'attends ton adresse


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le lien, du coup ça met un bonus en plus pour l'iPod shuffle:
> la fiabilité



quelle fiabilité ? il n'y a pas encore de retour d'expérience


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> y a un avertissement que je trouve enoooooorme sur le site americain concernant l'ipod choufleur :love:


Alors toi, vraiment, t'es un bon 
Tu t'es meme pas fait chier à lire le premier message du sujet :hein:


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

lol j'avais pas vu :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> quelle fiabilité ? il n'y a pas encore de retour d'expérience


 
t'exagères, les photos sont très réussies


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (13 Janvier 2005)

L'écran n'a aucune utilité sur ce genre de lecteur mp3, quand on passe à la chanson suivante,
 c'est pas comme l'Ipod, on ne sait pas laquelle ça va être.
 Or, il me semble que l'on connait la musique que l'on met dessus, donc il n'y a qu'à l'écouter, on reconnaît direct le début, et on passe si on veut.
 Pourquoi un écran, je me demande d'ailleurs si les gens qui ont ces clés packard machin, regardent en fin de compte l'écran. Ca bouffe la batterie !!!


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2005)

Ouais, mais avec une clef de 1Go, sans écran ,si on peut pas sauter les playlists en mode normal....... pas glop :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (13 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi, je résumerai l'iPod Suffle avec ces points :

  Support de l'AAC
  Mac : design, synchronisation, accessoires

  modèle 512Mo cher comparé à la concurrence
  Pas d'écran ? Mais ils sont fous  ! !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> L'écran n'a aucune utilité sur ce genre de lecteur mp3, quand on passe à la chanson suivante,
> c'est pas comme l'Ipod, on ne sait pas laquelle ça va être.
> Or, il me semble que l'on connait la musique que l'on met dessus, donc il n'y a qu'à l'écouter, on reconnaît direct le début, et on passe si on veut.
> Pourquoi un écran, je me demande d'ailleurs si les gens qui ont ces clés packard machin, regardent en fin de compte l'écran. Ca bouffe la batterie !!!



Une fois de plus, n'oubliez pas qu'il y a une différence entre une caractéristique et une caractéristique utile. Un magnétoscope comme en parlait Lizandre est doté de caractéristiques dont peu de personnes se servent en définitive mais que tous les fabricants proposent car ils ne veulent pas prendre le risque de ne pas vendre leurs produits car ils ne posséderaient pas les dites caractéristiques. N'oubliez pas que l'argumentaire du vendeur qui vous fait l'argumentaire de toutes les caractéristiques d'un produit pour vous vendre celui-ci plutôt que celui-là


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Janvier 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, je résumerai l'iPod Suffle avec ces points :
> 
> Support de l'AAC
> Mac : design, synchronisation, accessoires
> ...



modèle 512Mo cher?


Lol


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Je suis allé chez Carrefour en fin d'AM et je suis tombé sur le rayon des balladeurs MP3 style iPod shuffle.
Certes ils avaient tous des écrans, mais le prix de ces derniers était égal ou supérieur à celui de l'iPod alors que la capacité était de 256 Mo.
Pour vous, aurait-il été préférable que Steve ai présenté un iPod 256 Mo avec écran pour 110¤ au lieu de l'actuel shuffle ?
Perso, je ne sais rien.


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, n'oubliez pas qu'il y a une différence entre une caractéristique et une caractéristique utile. Un magnétoscope comme en parlait Lizandre est doté de caractéristiques dont peu de personnes se servent en définitive mais que tous les fabricants proposent car ils ne veulent pas prendre le risque de ne pas vendre leurs produits car ils ne posséderaient pas les dites caractéristiques. N'oubliez pas que l'argumentaire du vendeur qui vous fait l'argumentaire de toutes les caractéristiques d'un produit pour vous vendre celui-ci plutôt que celui-là



c'est exactement cela le problème   


vous pourrez toujours essayer de convaincre quelqu'un qui veut un écran que c'est pas utile...


----------



## kitetrip (13 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> modèle 512Mo cher?
> 
> 
> Lol


 
Sur RueDuCommerce, on trouve des baladeurs clefs USB 512Mo pour 70¤  
Avec un écran et la fonction dictaphone  

Sauf qu'il ne supporte pas l'AAC, n'est pas beau et ne se synchronise surement pas avec iTunes.


----------



## Apca (13 Janvier 2005)

Je pense que je vais aller sur le store maintenant me commander un ipod shuffle 1 G


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Janvier 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Sur RueDuCommerce, on trouve des baladeurs clefs USB 512Mo pour 70¤
> Avec un écran et la fonction dictaphone
> 
> Sauf qu'il ne supporte pas l'AAC, n'est pas beau et ne se synchronise surement pas avec iTunes.



 ca vaut bien les 30E de difference    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon, c'est "2 weeks" avant de recevoir son iPod Shuffle.  en tous cas pour le mien.


----------



## ederntal (13 Janvier 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Sur RueDuCommerce, on trouve des baladeurs clefs USB 512Mo pour 70¤
> Avec un écran et la fonction dictaphone
> 
> Sauf qu'il ne supporte pas l'AAC, n'est pas beau et ne se synchronise surement pas avec iTunes.



un baladeur mp3 512mo ou 1Go de marque sur rue du commerce c'est bien plus cher, certe il y a ecran + fm + tout ca mais l'ipod suffle, pour un ipod, est vraiment pas cher (enfin c'est le bon prix quoi)

Et puis les pas cher c'est souvent usb 1... meme si les cartes flash sont très lentes, usb 2 c'est pas du luxe si on s'en sert comme disque dur.



Moi aussi je vais peut etre vendre ou offrir mon mini pour en acheter un... (et oui c'est con) juste car je me sert souvent de l'ipod comme disque dur chez moi>ecole... et que c'est archi chiant de se trimbaler le cable.

(et puis pour ces petits trajets 512mo de zik + 512mo de données c'est amplement suffisant)


----------



## macaml (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> quelle fiabilité ? il n'y a pas encore de retour d'expérience



c'est vrai, mais comme avec l'iPod mini et l'iPod il n'y a pas trop de soucis (à ce que
je sais en tout cas) on peut raisonnablement extrapoler au Shuffle... en général
on associe inconsciemment la fiabilité à une marque (on préfère donc acheter
du sony parce que c'est sony ou du apple parce que...)

à part ça je me répète un peu mais il faut comparer ce shuffle à des clés de
même contenance et A BATTERIE, alors là le prix est agressif.

il n'a déjà pas d'écran, il faut quand même lui trouver un intérêt à ce shuffle


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> quelle fiabilité ? il n'y a pas encore de retour d'expérience



Logiquement, il sera plus solide que les autres iPods, les mémoires flash étant moins fragile.
Bon, après, il faudra voir à l'usage. Je te dirais après l'avoir utilisé pour le sport.


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (14 Janvier 2005)

je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce qui disent trop cher, pas assez de capacité. N'avez vous pas compris le credo d'apple? Simplicité d'utilisation !!!! Entièrement voué à Itunes. Et contrairement à ce que l'on dit, le mode shuffle n'est pas obligatoire. concernant la capacité, je vous rappelle que 512 Mo = 9heures de musique en AAC 128kbps de quoi stocker quelques album. Le modèle 1Go = 18heure, largement suffisant d'autant plus que l'autonomie est de 12 h. C'est un appareil que l'on a toujours sur soit, léger (22g SEULEMENT) petit (8,5 centimètres). Et il se synchronise nickel chrome avec Itunes. Sincèrement, je pense que les 160 Euros du 1Go sont justifié, et pour ceux qui calculent le rapport capacité-prix et le manque d'écran, achetez un Ipod Mini.


----------



## dajay (14 Janvier 2005)

Je peux parler de mon expérience ?

J'ai pas mal bossé dans le milieu de la musique et écumé des dizaines de baladeurs (quelques fois que pour quelques semaines). J'ai pesté sur le fait que l'iPod n'ai pas de Line In ce qui m'a jusqu'alors démotivé de son achat. Quitte à séparer autant avoir un outil pour enregistrer :s

J'utilisais donc préalablement une Key006 128 Mo de Philips qui est morte (1) qui m'apportait pleine satisfaction... enfin pleine pas vraiment : il manquait de la capacité (128 Mo c'est trop peu), support minimal sur le net et non-support AAC.
Le manque d'écran ? Sur ce type d'appareil cela ne m'a pas du tout gêné... Quand je vois mon frère avec son muVo N200, je me dis que l'intérêt n'est que très limité.

Mon utilisation : musique (sans blague...) mais aussi et surtout conférences et livres audios (2) !

Bref, j'ai commandé l'iPod Shuffle aujourd'hui, accompagné d'iWork'05. I'm happy !
____________________________________
(1) Plus de précisions sur mon blog à cette adresse: http://www.itiabi.net/index.php/2005/01/14/106-resolution-accessibilite-et-applecraquage
(2) Achetés sur iTunes et Audible


----------



## canardo (14 Janvier 2005)

question stupide : quelqu'un a deja branche 2 ipods en meme temps ? est-ce que iTunes sait gerer ca ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> question stupide : quelqu'un a deja branche 2 ipods en meme temps ? est-ce que iTunes sait gerer ca ?



Oui, sans problème, iTunes les reconnaît comme deux appareils différents.


----------



## Apca (14 Janvier 2005)

Et voilà, 

Ipod Shuffle 1 G commandé


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

est ce que macbidouille fait dans la mythomanie maintenant ?

http://macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-01-14#10290

_Nous avons contacté l'Apple Store pour leur demander s'ils ne pouvaient pas faire un effort sur ce point. Nous avons été entendu. L'iPod Shuffle 512 Mo, tout comme son grand frère, a maintenant droit au port gratuit.


_le port etait deja gratuit lors de sa mise en ligne, j'ai moi meme commande la bete et le port etait bel et bien gratuit


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> est ce que macbidouille fait dans la mythomanie maintenant ?



Ça t'étonne encore? 

*Mythomanie* Tendance pathologique à altérer la vérité, à fabuler. 

Oui, c'est bien ça.


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

tu es serieux ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tu es serieux ?



Non, non j'déconne...  Revenons à l'iPod shuffle...


----------



## G3ck0 (14 Janvier 2005)

Sur le Store, il est marqué que les ports sont gratuits a partir de 100 Euros d'achats.....

Cette aprem, je suis allé a Surcouf Merignac, et, j'ai demandé quand est ce qu'ils auraient le Suffle 

Ils m'ont répondu :

Apple nous a annoncé vers le Premier Fevrier, mais comme ils ont souvent du retard, ce sera vers le 15

C'est marrant non, même les pros le disent....


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Janvier 2005)

n'empêche qu'à Londres ils l'ont déjà, et comme dit la news de macgé,
 il a 15 minutes pour que 150 Ipod truc soient vendu!! 
 Alors le coup de y a pas d'écran, faut pas me la faire !!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Janvier 2005)

La news elle dit "250".

Mais dans un Apple store ce sont les fans, il faut voir d'ici 1 à 2 mois pour connaître le résultat, pour l'instant ils peuvent en ramener encore quelques lots de 250 à Londres, ils se vendront toujours aussi vite.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## radada (14 Janvier 2005)

Je ne suis vraiment pas impressionnée par l'IPOD Shuffle, même plutôt déçue. Et je crois qu'Apple se plante s'il pense que les gens vont se jeter dessus.

Son gros hic, comme plusieurs le soulignent ici, c'est qu'il n'a pas d'écran. C'est un gros point faible alors que les lecteurs MP3 des concurrents en ont tous un (pour ceux qui valent la peine qu'on parle d'eux en tout cas). De plus, l'autre hic est qu'il n'a pas de radio. Pas de housse ou de pochette protectrice aussi si je ne me trompe.

Si le IPOD Shuffle compte faire concurrence au Iriver, je crois que c'est peine perdue ! Pour un prix similaire, le Iriver 790 a un écran, une radio, un son irreprochable, déjà une certaine notoriété, une pochette de protection qu'on n'a pas besoin d'acheter en option...

Apple aurait vraiment dû innover au lieu de tout miser sur le look. Ouais, il est beau le petit Ipod Shuffle, mais pourquoi diable se sont-ils mis en tête de faire concurrence aux autres lecteurs de petite capacité en proposant un produit qui en offre moins que les autres ?

Moi, j'achète pas ! Je suis certes un maqueuse convaincue, je me suis acheté le nouvel imac qui est un bijou, mais là, Apple me déçoit franchement ! Pas vous ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Et je crois qu'Apple se plante s'il pense que les gens vont se jeter dessus.



C'est clair...


----------



## radada (14 Janvier 2005)

Ah, et je rajoute avant que quelqu'un d'autre le fasse... C'est vrai que le iriver qui coûte le même prix a une capacité moindre, mais tout dépend de ce qu'on attend d'un baladeur... Perso, je préfère avoir 256 MO avec écran et radio que 512 avec ni l'un ni l'autre...


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis vraiment pas impressionnée par l'IPOD Shuffle, même plutôt déçue. Et je crois qu'Apple se plante s'il pense que les gens vont se jeter dessus.
> 
> Son gros hic, comme plusieurs le soulignent ici, c'est qu'il n'a pas d'écran. C'est un gros point faible alors que les lecteurs MP3 des concurrents en ont tous un (pour ceux qui valent la peine qu'on parle d'eux en tout cas). De plus, l'autre hic est qu'il n'a pas de radio. Pas de housse ou de pochette protectrice aussi si je ne me trompe.
> 
> ...



Et hop... jette un oeil ici



_EDIT : GRRUUMMMBLBLLLEEEEELLLLL, grillé par WebO  _


----------



## Darkfire (14 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Par contre 99$ ----> 109 ¤  :mouais:


Vous avez pas de bol   En Suisse ils sont 139 Francs (512 Mo)


----------



## radada (14 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Et hop... jette un oeil ici


 
Ok, mais le succès se mesurera à long terme ! Ce n'est pas parce que ça s'arrache comme des p'tits pains à l'Apple Store les premiers jours que ça va être une réussite totale !


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

seuls les vrais fans d'apple (notamment ceux qui sont alles au MWSF - etant donne que tous les ipod choufleurs ont ete ecoules sur place - plus de 40000) achetent ce genre de produit, meme sans ecran

 de toute facon, je trouve pas que le design du choufleur soit extraordinaire, contrairement au mini, qui etait vraiment innovant par rapport au ipod normal...

 et je suis convaincu que pendant ce genre d'evenement, steve pourrait pondre n'importe quelle merde au design assez soft et mettre une pomme dessus, les gens acheteraient qd meme...


----------



## radada (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> seuls les vrais fans d'apple (notamment ceux qui sont alles au MWSF - etant donne que tous les ipod choufleurs ont ete ecoules sur place - plus de 40000) achetent ce genre de produit, meme sans ecran
> 
> de toute facon, je trouve pas que le design du choufleur soit extraordinaire, contrairement au mini, qui etait vraiment innovant par rapport au ipod normal...
> 
> et je suis convaincu que pendant ce genre d'evenement, steve pourrait pondre n'importe quelle merde au design assez soft et mettre une pomme dessus, les gens acheteraient qd meme...


 
Ouais, et c'est ça le danger. J'ai parfois l'impression que les amoureux du mac en perdent un peu leur sens critique. Ne m'en veuillez pas d'écrire ça, je suis moi-même une amoureuse de la pomme depuis longue date. Mais ça n'empêche pas de comparer des pommes avec des poires et d'avoir le droit de penser que le chou fleur d'Apple n'a vraiment rien de révolutionnaire.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, et c'est ça le danger. J'ai parfois l'impression que les amoureux du mac en perdent un peu leur sens critique. Ne m'en veuillez pas d'écrire ça, je suis moi-même une amoureuse de la pomme depuis longue date. Mais ça n'empêche pas de comparer des pommes avec des poires et d'avoir le droit de penser que le chou fleur d'Apple n'a vraiment rien de révolutionnaire.



Je te (vous) invite à relire les réactions lorsque le premier iPod est sorti en 2001. C'est très instructif...


----------



## radada (14 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je te (vous) invite à relire les réactions lorsque le premier iPod est sorti en 2001. C'est très instructif...


 
Oui mais attention, c'est différent ! Là, le prix ne se critique pas, je le trouve somme toute convenable. À l'époque, le Ipod était révolutionnaire, il était à l'image d'Apple. Là, c'est comme une sorte de retour en arrière par rapport à la concurrence.

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais critiqué le Ipod. Je le trouve génial et je comprends très bien l'engouement du public pour ce produit. Mais le Shuffle n'innove rien, au contraire, et ceux qui ne sont pas des mordus d'Apple vont assurément comparer les performances.


----------



## quetzalk (14 Janvier 2005)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis vraiment pas impressionnée par l'IPOD Shuffle, même plutôt déçue.... Apple aurait vraiment dû .... Moi, j'achète pas ..... Pas vous ?



Ben oui. 
Voilà.
 
Apple est une entreprise commerciale. Un fabricant. Un commerçant. Ils fabriquent des trucs et les mettent en vente. Si ça vous plaît, que vous avez les sous, l'envie ou le besoin, ben achetez  . 
Dans tous les autres cas, n'achetez pas, pas besoin de leur expliquer, "ils auraient dû, ils auraient pu, j'le savais bien que ça marcherait pas...". C'est leur métier, leurs décisions, leurs risques  . Moi aussi j'aimerais bien un ipod avec la radio. N'en vendent pas, ben j'en achète pas, je vais pas pour autant faire une dissertation dessus  ! Il y a plein de choses dans la vie que j'aimerais bien aussi : qu'il fasse beau le week-end, que les nouilles cuisent plus vite, que le métro fasse moins de bruit, que mon chat ne perde pas ses poils sur mon jean noir... :love: 

Bref, ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'à part les réactions initiales, juste au moment de la sortie d'une nouveauté, j'avoue ne pas trop saisir la finalité de ces discussions interminables. Un sondage "êtes vous pour ou contre / satisfait ou déçu / prêt à acheter ou pas..." serait plus pertinent non ?

Ceci dit (je préfère préciser) sans aigreur à l'égard des gens qui donnent leur avis, on est là pour ça, mais ça serait sympa de sortir de la logique passionnelle "Apple aurait dû ! Apple aurait pas dû ! Apple va dans le mur ! Apple va tous les manger ! etc, etc..." 

merci de la patience de ceux qui ont lu !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais attention, c'est différent ! Là, le prix ne se critique pas, je le trouve somme toute convenable. À l'époque, le Ipod était révolutionnaire, il était à l'image d'Apple. Là, c'est comme une sorte de retour en arrière par rapport à la concurrence.



En 2001, les baladeurs MP3 existaient depuis plusieurs années déjà (lecteurs Rio compatibles iPod)  Quand l'iPod est sorti, beaucoup se demandaient ce qu'était allé faire Apple dans cette galère avec un "simple" baladeur MP3...  ça n'est que un an et demi, deux ans après que les choses ont commencé à changer.

Ce qu'on peut percevoir comme un retour en arrière, s'appelle un produit simple à utiliser, pour Apple, dénué de fonctions superflues et auxquelles il n'est pas destiné.

Relis plus longuement le lien donné.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

Ben comme disaient beaucoup ici, ça dépend vraiment des besoins et de ce qu'on veut faire avec... disons que 5 000 000 de joggers (prenons qu'eux  ) de part le monde ce n'est pas énorme...

Et quand on veut faire du jogging en écoutant de la musique, franchement l'écran ne sert à rien... et c'est vrai qu'à ce prix là... même s'il n'est pas le moins cher, il est quand même parmi les moins chers...

Ayant personnellement un iPod U2, Jobs dans un sens a raison en disant que dans la grande majorité du temps on écoute en aléatoire... Mais bon quand on a plus de 7 Go de chansons, je m'en sers quand même de l'écran   pour pouvoir choisir le chanteur, l'album... sinon la plupart d temps... shuffle  

On verra bien à la fin du premier trimestre...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui.
> Voilà.
> 
> Apple est une entreprise commerciale. Un fabricant. Un commerçant. Ils fabriquent des trucs et les mettent en vente. Si ça vous plaît, que vous avez les sous, l'envie ou le besoin, ben achetez  .
> ...



C'est parce qu'il y a pas de radio que tu ne vas pas de mon Audio Key Packard Bell    Je leur avais pourtant dit vous auriez dû mettre une radio


----------



## radada (14 Janvier 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui.
> Voilà.
> 
> Apple est une entreprise commerciale. Un fabricant. Un commerçant. Ils fabriquent des trucs et les mettent en vente. Si ça vous plaît, que vous avez les sous, l'envie ou le besoin, ben achetez .
> ...


 
Pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je trouve intéressant de faire part de son opinion sur un tel produit, négative ou positive. N'est-ce pas aussi la raison d'être de ce sujet que de discuter de l'Ipod Shuffle ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je trouve intéressant de faire part de son opinion sur un tel produit, négative ou positive. N'est-ce pas aussi la raison d'être de ce sujet que de discuter de l'Ipod Shuffle ?



Je suis d'accord avec Quetzalk sur le fait que l'on est pas obligé de contracter mais également avec toi,  Radada, quel intérêt de lancer un sujet dans lequel il y a un sondage portant sur la nécessité d'un 'écran si on ne peut pas dire qu'il aurait fallu un écran ?


----------



## tiajn (14 Janvier 2005)

http://www.ipodlounge.com/ipodnews_comments.php?id=6112_0_7_0_C


*2000 iPod Shuffle en 4 heures*


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2005)

Dans ma classe, ils sont déjà 3 à l'acheter tres prochainement, moi pour ma part, je préfere attendre et prendre un mini


----------



## ricchy (14 Janvier 2005)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Ah, et je rajoute avant que quelqu'un d'autre le fasse... C'est vrai que le iriver qui coûte le même prix a une capacité moindre, mais tout dépend de ce qu'on attend d'un baladeur... Perso, je préfère avoir 256 MO avec écran et radio que 512 avec ni l'un ni l'autre...


 
 L'avantage de l'iPod shuffle et qui n'est non négligeable est la batterie rechargable et son temps d'utilisation. (économie d'argent et écologique) 
 Contrairement à l'Iriver pour citer celui que tu cites.
 Petite comparaison entre les deux:
iRiver iFP-790 - 256 Mo > 226.- sur  ldlc
iPod shuffle 1Go > 199.- apple store
 Tu as raison pour la capacité moindre 4X moins pour l'iriver. :style:


----------



## paradize (14 Janvier 2005)

personnellement, pour poser ma pierre à l'édifice du débat de l'ipod....

effectivement, il est fréquent de voir les écouteurs symboliques de l'ipod dans les transports en commun, au lycée.. Oui, j'en ai un, mais je ne suis pour autant pas "Chébran" comme disent les djeun'z de mon âge qui préfère speaker en english plutôt qu'en gaulois....

Le mien est en SAV depuis un mois chez apple, via la fnac, il m'a laché 7 jours avant la fin de la garantie, ouf, j'ai eu chaud.... mais il me manque, mon coeur se serre à chaque fois que je vois ces écouteurs et je suis embété, n'ayant plus aucun dd externe....   

Bon, sur ceux, je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est le shuffle dont vous parlez, allez zou, ma cape blanche et ma pomme sur le coeur, je vais sur le site d'apple de ce pas...


----------



## radada (14 Janvier 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage de l'iPod shuffle et qui n'est non négligeable est la batterie rechargable et son temps d'utilisation. (économie d'argent et écologique)
> Contrairement à l'Iriver pour citer celui que tu cites.
> Petite comparaison entre les deux:
> iRiver iFP-790 - 256 Mo> 226.- sur ldlc
> ...


 
Tu te trompes, le Iriver ne coûte pas 226 Euros mais 146 Euros sur le site que tu mentionnes. Tu donnes le prix en francs suisses pour le Iriver et en Euros pour le Ipod. Tse tse, pas bien ça...

Le Iriver 256 coûte nettement moins cher que le Ipod 1 GO, contrairement à ce que tu nous donnes comme référence qui laissent supposer que c'est le contraire.


----------



## takamac (14 Janvier 2005)

Bon, on récapitule pour radada :

- iriver : 256 Mo - 146 ¤ (avec lien donné ci-dessus)
- ipod shuffle 512 : 512 Mo - 109 ¤
- ipod shuffle 1 Go : 1 Go - 159 ¤

Et l'on voit donc qu'on n'est *pas du tout dans le même ordre de prix/capacité* entre les 2 appareils. Et hop !


----------



## Apca (14 Janvier 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> - ipod shuffle 512 : 512 Mo - 109 ¤
> - ipod shuffle 1 Go : 1 Go - 159 ¤



Ce sont les prix français ???  :mouais:


----------



## takamac (14 Janvier 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les prix français ???  :mouais:



Oui, ce sont les prix français. En France, on a la chance de payer une taxe pour la copie privée perçue pour la SORECOP. Na !   

Du coup, mon récapitulatif mélange effectivement les prix français et suisse. Mais bon, l'ordre d'idée étailt là.


----------



## Apca (14 Janvier 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ce sont les prix français. En France, on a la chance de payer une taxe pour la copie privée perçue pour la SORECOP. Na !
> 
> Du coup, mon récapitulatif mélange effectivement les prix français et suisse. Mais bon, l'ordre d'idée étailt là.



ah ! Je ne savais pas,...


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ce sont les prix français. En France, on a la chance de payer une taxe pour la copie privée perçue pour la SORECOP. Na !
> 
> Du coup, mon récapitulatif mélange effectivement les prix français et suisse. Mais bon, l'ordre d'idée étailt là.



Oui c'est exactement ça qui m'a foutu les b..... quand j'ai reçu la facture de mon iPod U2. Sur les 399¤, 25¤ est pour la Sacem... c'est énorme...


----------



## Apca (14 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est exactement ça qui m'a foutu les b..... quand j'ai reçu la facture de mon iPod U2. Sur les 399¤, 25¤ est pour la Sacem... c'est énorme...



 :affraid:  :sick: 

Et pour l'ipod shuffle ca fait 10 euro :sick:


----------



## ricchy (14 Janvier 2005)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes, le Iriver ne coûte pas 226 Euros mais 146 Euros sur le site que tu mentionnes. Tu donnes le prix en francs suisses pour le Iriver et en Euros pour le Ipod. Tse tse, pas bien ça...
> 
> Le Iriver 256 coûte nettement moins cher que le Ipod 1 GO, contrairement à ce que tu nous donnes comme référence qui laissent supposer que c'est le contraire.


 
     Il va falloir apprendre à lire 
  Je n'ai pas donner le prix en ¤uro pour l'Ipod.


----------



## chupastar (15 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai pas suivi tout le fille de la discussion (elle est allée tellement vite...), mais il y a une chose que je remarque: avant la keynote les rumeurs parlaient d'un iPod flash 1Go sans écran et ne fonctionnant qu'en mode shuffle (vous vous rappelez le panneau qui est tombé devant les italiens qui ont pris une photo...).
Et à ce moment là, post sur le forum avec des "quoi? pas d'écran? on ne choisit pas ces chansons?!!! Ils sont fous chez Apple?!", "jamais je n'acheterais une telle chose!", quasiment la totalité des personnes de ce forum ne voulait d'un tel iPod.

Puis maintenant qu'il est sortit tel que personne ne le voulait, je ne lis que des post avec des "oui: sans écran c'est plus pratique", "puis de toute façon le shuffle est un truc génial!" etc, etc.... bref, que de nouveaux défenseurs du petit dernier.

Je ne comprends pas tout... l'amour (de la pomme) rend t-il réellement aveugle? Sinon pourquoi un changement d'avis si brutal? Steeve à t'il réussit à convaincre tout le monde lors de sa keynote?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2005)

Chupastar, relis ce fils de discussion, tu verras que beaucoup sont cohérent. 
Ceux qui avaient dit: "sans écran, très peu pour moi" reste sur cette idée, les autres ben, à ce prix, ils se lâchent et ils ont bien raison.  
Je me suis acheté à sa sortie un clé usb 64 mo dans un petit canif Victorinox pour 55 euros, même si je ne peux même pas y mettre un fichier keynote. 
A 99 euros pour 512 euro + la fonction baladeur, c'est le genre de produit pour lequel on peut craquer même si il n'est pas parfait, complet, etc, etc,... 
Geek, jamais. 

Je viens de remarquer que l'iPod Shuffle est 10 euros moins cher sur le store belge  (99 euros)que sur le store français (109 euros). C'est une différence non négligeable sur une tel somme.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2005)

Moi je trouve que c'est une belle machine avec un prix interessant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de remarquer que l'iPod Shuffle est 10 euros moins cher sur le store belge  (99 euros)que sur le store français (109 euros). C'est une différence non négligeable sur une tel somme.



Un est-ce qu'un français peut acheter un iPod Shuffle sur l'Apple Store belge ?
J'aurais tendance à penser que non, mais bon on ne sait jamais.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Un est-ce qu'un français peut acheter un iPod Shuffle sur l'Apple Store belge ?
> J'aurais tendance à penser que non, mais bon on ne sait jamais.



Non, tu ne peux acheter que sur le Store du pays où tu résides.  

[Mode Private Joke ON]
C'est pourquoi les Luxembourgeois sont bien embêtés: ils n'ont pas de Store et sont obligés de passer par leur pote belge qui commande pour eux...  [Mode Private Joke OFF]


----------



## molgow (15 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


 
 Un peu trop petit pour moi


----------



## G3ck0 (15 Janvier 2005)

Est ce que tu parles de L'iPod, ou est ce que j'ai bien compris ? 


Je trouve que c'est sympa (l'ipod hein), et que ca a une jolie tête (la fille hein)


----------



## Haukkey (15 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, il doit sortir quand exactement en magasin en France ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Janvier 2005)

En Belgique ils m'ont répondu normalement dans deux semaines
Mais avec appel, faut toujours compter un certain retardd 
Donc environs trois, quatre semaines..


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

J'espere qu'ils tiendront leurs promesses


----------



## Haukkey (16 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> En Belgique ils m'ont répondu normalement dans deux semaines
> Mais avec appel, faut toujours compter un certain retardd
> Donc environs trois, quatre semaines..


 
 Heureusement que je l'ai commandé sur le store alors !


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'aimerais bien l'avoir en main d'abord


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Janvier 2005)

Haukkey a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, il doit sortir quand exactement en magasin en France ?



A la Fnac (Des Halles) il ne sera disponible qu'à la fin du mois : avant c'est par le site d'Apple


----------



## groumpf (17 Janvier 2005)

je suis passé à la fnac digitale ce week end et ils ont un ipod SHUFFLE...... en carton !  
le vrai ne peut qu'être commandé pour l'instant !

En ce qui concerne le prix c'est allucinant  !!!

Sur une trentaine de lecteurs flash JUSTE 1 OU 2 SONT MOINS CHERS QUE LE SHUFFLE AU MEGA OCTET  

BRAVO APPLE  

Je vois mal comment les autres constructeurs vont s'en sortir car l'ipod classique récupère tout le fric dépensé sur le marché des lecteurs MP3 .... et maintenant Apple va les empêcher de faire du fric sur le low end ...... et quand on voit les premières impressions de vente du shuffle :love: 

Même ma bête clef USB du boulot va se faire enfoncer par le shuffle


----------



## groumpf (17 Janvier 2005)

.... du moins pour vendre car "ipod" suffit a vendre ....
ipod classique est moins fonctionnel que les iriver et les écrase en terme de vente ... ce sera pareil avec le shuffle .... 
le shuffle correspond à un mode d'utilisation  et ne fait pas de fioritures pour faire un prix à tout peter !!!


----------



## groumpf (17 Janvier 2005)

je me demande bien la marge sur le shuffle .... ???
c'est des prix pour tuer le marché et que Apple devienne le M$ de la musique en ligne !
C'est surement pas des prix pour que Apple se fasse du fric !
Ce serait cool de retrouver une des citations du jour de Steve qui parlait des mecs qui ont géré Apple après son départ en 84 et qui auraient du viser la part de marché et non pas la marge ! .... par contre la marge ça viendra après en espérant que ce jour là Apple contienu d'innover et de faire grossir son marché ... et non pas stagner comme M$ qui avant s'appelait Microsoft !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Janvier 2005)

c'est clair que pour l'utilisation d'une clé USB, c'est ipod shuffle est génial
 Le prix tout petit pour celui d'1Go, par rapport aux autre, certaines grandes marques vendent ça hors de prix !!!


----------



## groumpf (17 Janvier 2005)

Je pense que ce mouvement d'Apple fait entrer le marché MP3 et musique en ligne dans un moment décisif car si Apple avec le shuffle sur le marché entrée de gamme obtient les mêmes résultat qu'avec le ipod mini sur le marché de milieu de gamme et bien s'en est fini des autres constructeurs !


----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2005)

Si on revenait un instant sur le titre initial de ce thread à propos de l'iPod Shuffle 

 Va t'on le voir  en plusieurs parfums ? :love:


----------



## Pierrou (17 Janvier 2005)

En revanche Apple n'aura jamais le marché des gens qui n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent à dépenser dans un lecteur MP3, ceux là se tourneront vers du bas de gamme avec écran et menus complet, ce qui est le plus gros défaut du shuffle et rebut pas mal de gens dans mon entourage..... c'est bien pour ceux qui ont déjà un lecteur par ailleurs..... mais sinon.....pas super


----------



## Kaneda (17 Janvier 2005)

J'ai voté "correspond parfaitement à mes attentes" alors que j'ai un Mini bleu tout mimi 

Si j'ai voté ça, c'est parce que :

- J'aime le design
- J'aime la simplicité pour ce type de produit
- J'aime son prix
- Je me plait à penser qu'on achètera sûrement un Shuffle au lieu d'un deuxième Mini (ouf le portefeuille !  )

Merci Apple encore une fois d'aller envoyer pêtre les autres "concurents" et les recaser au rang de ringard


----------



## groumpf (17 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> En revanche Apple n'aura jamais le marché des gens qui n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent à dépenser dans un lecteur MP3, ceux là se tourneront vers du bas de gamme avec écran et menus complet, ce qui est le plus gros défaut du shuffle et rebut pas mal de gens dans mon entourage..... c'est bien pour ceux qui ont déjà un lecteur par ailleurs..... mais sinon.....pas super


 

Les gens qui n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent achèteront le shuffle car il est justement moins cher !!!
et en plus le coté fashion de la marque ipod !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2005)

J'ai discuté hier avec mon coloc' du shuffle. Petite précision : il vient de commander l'imacG5, sa copine l'ibook 12" et se tate pour l'ipod. En consommateur averti et musicophile averti, il s'est fait l'avocat du diable à propos du manque d'écran. Et je dois dire qu'il a marqué un point.
Son argument : j'ai plus de 1000 CD et j'avoue que pour certains d'entre eux je ne les connais pas par coeur. Si mon shuffle passe les titres en aléatoire, sur la base d'une liste déjà aléatoire (je crois avoir compris que le fonctionnement de base est celui-ci) et si je tombe sur une titre absolument génial et que je ne peux pas savoir quel est l'artiste/album/chanson parce que pas d'écran alors...   
Et hop : soit il prend un mini ou plus gros, soit il va à la concurrence.
Bref, j'ai trouvé son argument pas mal et je voulais vous en faire part


----------



## macaml (17 Janvier 2005)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> je me demande bien la marge sur le shuffle .... ???



effectivement, la plupart des clés de marque de 1Go sont au alentours de 150¤,
même si on peut entrouver à 80¤ en "no name" chez grosbill... il a quand
même le mp3 en plus


----------



## Apca (17 Janvier 2005)

En plus, l'ipod Shuffle c'est de l'usb 2. Je ne sait pas si les autres lecteur/clé sont aussi en usb 2


----------



## Apca (17 Janvier 2005)

Voici des photos du déballage d'un ipod shuffle...

ICI


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai discuté hier avec mon coloc' du shuffle. Petite précision : il vient de commander l'imacG5, sa copine l'ibook 12" et se tate pour l'ipod. En consommateur averti et musicophile averti, il s'est fait l'avocat du diable à propos du manque d'écran. Et je dois dire qu'il a marqué un point.
> Son argument : j'ai plus de 1000 CD et j'avoue que pour certains d'entre eux je ne les connais pas par coeur. Si mon shuffle passe les titres en aléatoire, sur la base d'une liste déjà aléatoire (je crois avoir compris que le fonctionnement de base est celui-ci) et si je tombe sur une titre absolument génial et que je ne peux pas savoir quel est l'artiste/album/chanson parce que pas d'écran alors...
> Et hop : soit il prend un mini ou plus gros, soit il va à la concurrence.
> Bref, j'ai trouvé son argument pas mal et je voulais vous en faire part



C'est exactement ce que je disais mais à un niveau d'abstraction nettement plus élevé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce que je disais mais à un niveau d'abstraction nettement plus élevé


 Jamais d'accord mais toujours raison! Et en plus il la ramène... j'y crois pas, quel égo


----------



## MrStone (17 Janvier 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Voici des photos du déballage d'un ipod shuffle...
> 
> ICI



  On dirait bien qu'Apple est dans le vert en ce moment... entre cette boîte et le visuel d'iLife 5  

Et pour répondre au grief d'Ed : quand tu tombes sur LA chanson dont tu es incapable de te souvenir du titre, tu as toujours la possibilité de brancher ton iPod Shuffle au mac (ou au pc) et d'explorer son contenu jusqu'à ce que tu retrouves la perle. Évidemment ce n'est pas instantané, mais vu la taille de l'engin, il faut bien faire un petit sacrifice


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et pour répondre au grief d'Ed : quand tu tombes sur LA chanson dont tu es incapable de te souvenir du titre, tu as toujours la possibilité de brancher ton iPod Shuffle au mac (ou au pc) et d'explorer son contenu jusqu'à ce que tu retrouves la perle. Évidemment ce n'est pas instantané, mais vu la taille de l'engin, il faut bien faire un petit sacrifice



Est-ce à dire qu'un écran de 2 lignes pour lire artiste et titre serait utiles ?


----------



## MrStone (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce à dire qu'un écran de 2 lignes pour lire artiste et titre serait utiles ?


 Bah... non !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> On dirait bien qu'Apple est dans le vert en ce moment... entre cette boîte et le visuel d'iLife 5
> 
> Et pour répondre au grief d'Ed : quand tu tombes sur LA chanson dont tu es incapable de te souvenir du titre, tu as toujours la possibilité de brancher ton iPod Shuffle au mac (ou au pc) et d'explorer son contenu jusqu'à ce que tu retrouves la perle. Évidemment ce n'est pas instantané, mais vu la taille de l'engin, il faut bien faire un petit sacrifice


 Donc, et je vois le sourire de satisfaction pleine et entière de Pitchfork jusqu'ici, un écran serait bien utile dans ce cas précis : je n'ai pas envie de"sacrifier" un peu de mon plaisir égoïste.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bah... non !


 Bah, si! 
J'achéterai quand même le shuffle, principalement pour son intégration parfaite avec Itunes. Mais je pense tout de même que le manque d'écran peut poser problèmes en raison de l'argument développé plus haut. Et oui, j'ai changé d'avis!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bah... non !



Autant pour moi dans l'utilisation que tu soulignes, tu utilises l'écran de ton mac donc il y a beaucoup plus que 2 lignes


----------



## MrStone (17 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bah, si!
> J'achéterai quand même le shuffle, principalement pour son intégration parfaite avec Itunes. Mais je pense tout de même que le manque d'écran peut poser problèmes en raison de l'argument développé plus haut. Et oui, j'ai changé d'avis!



Mais non, imagine un peu... la montée d'adrénaline procurée par l'attente (frustration ?) de ne pas pouvoir le savoir de manière instantanée... un peu comme quand tu déballes les cadeaux à Nowel, quoi !   
Ou comme quand tu écoutes un titre à la radio, faut que tu te connectes sur lle site de ladite radio et que tu consultes la playlist avant de savoir ce que c'est... 
Ben là c'est pareil :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, imagine un peu... la montée d'adrénaline procurée par l'attente (frustration ?) de ne pas pouvoir le savoir de manière instantanée... un peu comme quand tu déballes les cadeaux à Nowel, quoi !
> Ou comme quand tu écoutes un titre à la radio, faut que tu te connectes sur lle site de ladite radio et que tu consultes la playlist avant de savoir ce que c'est...
> Ben là c'est pareil :rateau:


 Maso, va!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, imagine un peu... la montée d'adrénaline procurée par l'attente (frustration ?) de ne pas pouvoir le savoir de manière instantanée... un peu comme quand tu déballes les cadeaux à Nowel, quoi !
> Ou comme quand tu écoutes un titre à la radio, faut que tu te connectes sur lle site de ladite radio et que tu consultes la playlist avant de savoir ce que c'est...
> Ben là c'est pareil :rateau:



Raisonnons en termes de capacité à faire switcher de cet iPod : si j'ai bien lu certains des messages sur Macge, une partie des utilisateurs sont venus vers le mac parce qu'ils avaient acheté un IPod. Quel est le potentiel de cet iPod à faire switcher ? 

On a donc un iPod :

Sans écran
Sans clickwheel
Qui ne supporte pas les WMA - le format le plus répandu sur les sites de téléchargements payants

En tant qu'utilisateur PC, et en comparant l'offre concurrente, vais je acheter un "Canada DryPod" qui m'enferme avec Apple ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Raisonnons en termes de capacité à faire switcher de cet iPod : si j'ai bien lu certains des messages sur Macge, une partie des utilisateurs sont venus vers le mac parce qu'ils avaient acheté un IPod. Quel est le potentiel de cet iPod à faire switcher ?
> 
> On a donc un iPod :
> 
> ...


 T'as oublié l'argument qui tue : 
"Ah oui, d'accord, mais il est beau"


----------



## MrStone (17 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié l'argument qui tue :
> "Ah oui, d'accord, mais il est beau"


 Et comme ça a déjà été souligné, les écouteurs blancs y'a que chez Apple qu'on les trouve


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

Pas d'écran sur l'iPod shuffle. Apple y avait pourtant pensé. 

Le même mot, les mêmes termes, reviennent imperturbablement: simplicité, confort d'utilisation. Comme cela a été dit, un écran aurait pu être utile, mais rendez-vous compte de la taille qu'aurait dû avoir ce dernier, pour afficher deux petites lignes? Ou plus, mais encore plus petites...

D'autres part, le reproche fait à Apple par ses concurrents  est le manque de fonctionnalité de cet iPod shuffle (et aussi de l'iPod en général). Deux stratégies et approches différentes: d'un côté on met un max de fonctions, quitte à rendre au final moins aisé l'utilisation, et d'un autre, on laisse de côté celles qu'on juge superflues (écran pour l'iPod shuffle, radio, enregistreur), pour se concentrer sur la facilité d'utilisation et l'ergonomie de l'appareil...


----------



## radada (17 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'écran sur l'iPod shuffle. Apple y avait pourtant pensé.
> 
> Le même mot, les mêmes termes, reviennent imperturbablement: simplicité, confort d'utilisation. Comme cela a été dit, un écran aurait pu être utile, mais rendez-vous compte de la taille qu'aurait dû avoir ce dernier, pour afficher deux petites lignes? Ou plus, mais encore plus petites...
> 
> D'autres part, le reproche fait à Apple par ses concurrents est le manque de fonctionnalité de cet iPod shuffle (et aussi de l'iPod en général). Deux stratégies et approches différentes: d'un côté on met un max de fonctions, quitte à rendre au final moins aisé l'utilisation, et d'un autre, on laisse de côté celles qu'on juge superflues (écran pour l'iPod shuffle, radio, enregistreur), pour se concentrer sur la facilité d'utilisation et l'ergonomie de l'appareil...


 
Ce que le lien prouve surtout, c'est qu'Apple avait bel et bien pensé qu'il faudrait mettre un écran à ce shuffle et ne l'a finalement pas fait parce que, je cite, "elle n&#8217;est pas arrivée à le doter d&#8217;un système simple et efficace." Apple ajoute ensuite avoir voulu miser sur la simplicité, ce qui me semble être une excuse pas forcément valable après ces premiers commentaires.

En ce qui concerne le manque de simplicité des autres lecteurs, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Pour en revenir au Iriver 790 (parce que j'en ai un et que c'est le seul que je connaisse), il est à mon avis facile d'en comprendre le fonctionnement. Maintenant, l'intérêt du shuffle dépend des goûts de chacun. Disons qu'il est génial pour les joggers ou les ados chébrans, mais que ceux qui veulent savoir ce qu'ils écoutent ou veulent avoir une radio en plus se tourneront vers autre chose.

Je me permets une petite remarque... J'ai le sentiment que sur ce forum, quand on n'est pas vraiment satisfait d'un produit Apple, on se fait quelque peu regarder de travers. Ça empêche peut-être quelques débats constructifs parce qu'on a parfois tendance à y aller avec des pincettes de peur de se faire rentrer dedans. C'est en tout cas l'impression que j'ai.


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Janvier 2005)

Bon Apple n'a pas mis d'ecran...
Peut qu'il en aurait fallu un, ptete pas....
La n'est pas la pour moi le sujet...

Je voulais vous montrer le génie marketing d'apple :

Il n'y pas d'écran, on ne peut pas le mettre...
Comment faire faire de ce manque un atout ?

La réponse le Shuffle (d'ou le nom) !
A mon avis, a la base il ne c'était pas destiné a s'appeller comme ca....
Ce devait simplement être un iPod-clef USB...
Mais vu le succes de l'ipod, il fallait mieux mettre en avant le iPod, que le clef USB, pour mieux vendre...


Le génie Apple (qui devrait être partout comme ca, mais bon on préfère parfois bouriner, que d'y aller en réfléchissant (ex de pub pourrie : C'est la MAAF...) <-- je m'égare non ?)
Ou comment faire d'un manque : pas d'écran, un atout :
le SUFFLE, donc pas besoin d'écran, puisque lecture alléatoire (pas obliger de défiler et de savoir ce qu'il y a à écouter...)

Combien de lecteur MP3 clé-USB ont cette fonction Suffle (ou Random), et l'ont mise en avant ....???????

Ca c'est du génie markéting, a mon goût...


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2005)

séance de dissection


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Combien de lecteur MP3 clé-USB ont cette fonction Suffle (ou Random), et l'ont mise en avant ....???????
> 
> Ca c'est du génie markéting, a mon goût...



oui mais là c'est comme si un constructeur d'automobiles mettait en avant le porte gobelet rétractable sur son dernier model.:rateau: 

 Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que la fonction aléatoire est présente sur la plupart des baladeurs meme les plus basics, je trouve que c'est donc un peu osé de mettre en avant une fonction aussi simple qui n'est quand meme pas une révolution loin de là...

Cependant il est clair qu'une fois l'absence d'écran décidée il y avait 2 possibilités: soit il le passait sous silence et ça risquait de faire pire que ce qu'ils recherchaient car tout le monde aurait dit " ils se foutent de la gueule du monde, il n'y a meme pas d'écran..."
Alors que là, grace au slogan et au nom, on peut répondre à ceux qui disent ça:mais c'est la raison d'etre de cet ipod, vous etes out! 

Le procédé marketting est bien connu: mettre en avant une faiblesse pour qu'elle passe mieux et soit moins remarquéé en la faisant meme passer pour une mode...

c'est donc plus une prouesse de marketting qu'une prouesse technique et c'est dommage mais je pense que ça n'empechera pas qu'il s'en vende et cela fort heureusement!


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> séance de dissection



Ca fait au coeur 

Enfin, y en bien pour le faire pour apprendre sur des êtres vivants, et ce n'est qu'un iPod, alors...


----------



## radada (17 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> séance de dissection


 
Attention, ces images peuvent choquer les personnes sensibles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pauvre ti shuffle...:affraid:


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Janvier 2005)

> c'est donc plus une prouesse de marketting qu'une prouesse technique



C'est bien ca que j'ai voulu dire 
(maintenant, si je suis trop compliqué pour vous me compreniez......
Ben tant pis pour moi...
 :sleep: 

 :rateau:


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ca que j'ai voulu dire
> (maintenant, si je suis trop compliqué pour vous me compreniez......
> Ben tant pis pour moi...
> :sleep:
> ...



non t'inquiete j'avais bien compris que c'était dans ce sens que tu partais, je continuais dans ton raisonnement en fait en rajoutant simplement mon petit enervement devant cet exces marketting au détriment du technique.


----------



## marlou (17 Janvier 2005)

14 pages de posts et une autopsie plus tard, on peut dire que le shuffle ne laisse pas indifférent
Ce que je retiens, c'est que si on m'avait dis il y a 3 ans, 3 mois, que dis-je 3 semaines que j'achèterais un ipod à 100 euros, j'aurais vécu encore plus heureux!
Et puis écran ou pas, c'est un ipod, ca diffuse de la musique, cqfd...donc adopté


----------



## alargeau (18 Janvier 2005)

Moi je me demande quand même à quoi ça peut servir un lecteur audio sur lequel on peut pas directement choisir une chanson...


----------



## Pierrou (18 Janvier 2005)

Ben à écouter des chansons au hasard, lol


----------



## Apca (18 Janvier 2005)

D'où le nom Ipod Shuffle


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Janvier 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me demande quand même à quoi ça peut servir un lecteur audio sur lequel on peut pas directement choisir une chanson...


 Tu fais une playlist et ça revient exactement au même


----------



## macaml (18 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,
savez vous si le bouchon du shuffle se clip. Si steve le mettait au coup
par ce bouchon c'est qu'il doit tenir, mais je ne vois rien pour le tenir. Ce serait
dommage de finir son jogging sans le bouchon... ça ferait cependant émerger
une économie parallèle


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Janvier 2005)

Rassure toi, je pense bien qu'il se clipse; mais je suis sûr qu'apple à bien penser à ce que cela tienne et qu'il ne tombe pas.
 Apple c'est du solide!


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2005)

Je te rassure... tu ne peux pas finir ton jogging sans le bouchon. Au pire tu finiras ton jogging avec SEULEMENT le bouchon (c'est sur le bouchon qu'est fixée la cordelette)


----------



## Haukkey (18 Janvier 2005)

D'où l'interêt d'acheter le brassard pour faire ton jogging !    http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/90102/wo/eu6Wvv1aOAWL2Bg7Hj8xRWOaGJZ/6.0.11.1.0.6.9.3.3.3.13.1


----------



## Babast (18 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> savez vous si le bouchon du shuffle se clip. Si steve le mettait au coup
> par ce bouchon c'est qu'il doit tenir, mais je ne vois rien pour le tenir. Ce serait
> dommage de finir son jogging sans le bouchon... ça ferait cependant émerger
> une économie parallèle


 
Dans les pages précédentes de ce sujet, il y a un lien vers des photos de dissection d'un iPod shuffle. Sur ces photos, on voit que le capuchon se clipse solidement sur la fiche usb mâle du shuffle, et ce grâce à des petits ergots métalliques incorporés au capuchon qui viennent se loger dans des petits trous situés sur la fiche usb du shuffle.

Je dois dire que les photos de cette dissection m'ont conforté dans mon achat du shuffle 1Go : il a l'air vraiment très bien fini ce p'tit iPod !


----------



## macaml (18 Janvier 2005)

merci pour les réponses, je me disiat aussi


----------



## Babast (18 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de retrouver l'adresse, pour la dissection du shuffle : http://www.applematters.com/shufflepopup0.htm


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Janvier 2005)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de retrouver l'adresse, pour la dissection du shuffle : http://www.applematters.com/shufflepopup0.htm



ficelle a posté l'adresse plus haut...


----------



## Mat_from_Asia (18 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui alors que je lisais l'actu sur mon site préféré MacG, j'entends à la TV la bande son de la pub d'iPod Shuffle... À ma grande surprise, il ne s'agissait pas de la pub pour cet iPod mais pour une crème du visage... Alors qui doit changer sa bande son ?


----------



## vincmyl (18 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi le nom du titre?


----------



## Mat_from_Asia (18 Janvier 2005)

La chanson est "jerk it out" de "The Caesars"


----------



## Babast (18 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ficelle a posté l'adresse plus haut...



Je sais merci, je l'avais mentionné dans mon précédent message :"_Dans les pages précédentes de ce sujet, il y a un lien vers des photos de dissection d'un iPod shuffle._ "

Mais comme je n'arrivais pas à retrouver le post de ficelle, je me suis permis de redonner l'adresse, pour renseigner macaml.

Pour la prochaine fois, je saurai qu'on ne doit pas piquer les liens des autres.   (pas taper, pas taper   )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Janvier 2005)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Je sais merci, je l'avais mentionné dans mon précédent message :"_Dans les pages précédentes de ce sujet, il y a un lien vers des photos de dissection d'un iPod shuffle._ "
> 
> Mais comme je n'arrivais pas à retrouver le post de ficelle, je me suis permis de redonner l'adresse, pour renseigner macaml.
> 
> Pour la prochaine fois, je saurai qu'on ne doit pas piquer les liens des autres.   (pas taper, pas taper   )



Lol c'est pas grave, mais vu que j'ai un affichage de post maximum, je voyais le post de ficelle sur la même page


----------



## Le chat (19 Janvier 2005)

Le shuffle est vraiment sympa je trouve.. Il est tout petit et c'est génial


----------



## ficelle (19 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Lol c'est pas grave, mais vu que j'ai un affichage de post maximum, je voyais le post de ficelle sur la même page



vous n'allez pas vous battre à cause de moi, quand même !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Janvier 2005)

Il n'a peut-être pas d'écran, mais il a déjà beaucoup plus...


----------



## Babast (19 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vous n'allez pas vous battre à cause de moi, quand même !


 
"à cause" ? non !
"pour" peut-être...


----------



## NightWalker (19 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a peut-être pas d'écran, mais il a déjà beaucoup plus...



Tu vas voir, bientôt PffDadee   va s'afficher avec un Shuffleincrusté de diams autour du cou... Sinon, c'est joli ce colier...


----------



## ju1983 (20 Janvier 2005)

ca y est apple vient de m'envoyer un mail pour me dire que mon ipod venait de partir chez moi.

trop content, il accompagnera parfaitement mon 20go, un peu trop encombrant pour la vie de tous les jours. Le fait qu'il n'y est pas d'écran me gène pas puisque je lance ma playliste que je crée tous les jours et apres je ne touche plus à rien.

Le shuffle va surement faire un malheur.

Pour ceux qui pensent que le manque d'ecran est un frein a la reusite je leur dirais que pas plus tard qu'hier dans le bus j'ai vu une femme avec un lecteur flash avec un écran. elle changeait de chanson sans le regarder, surement parce que celiu ci devait etre illisble et l'interface peu pratique. 

Le Shuffle ne doit pas être considéré comme un nouveau de la famille ipod c'est un ipod à part, petit, prtaique et amplement sufisant pour la vie de tous les jours.

et je pense que le Shuffle repondera parfaitement aux attentes du marché.

Sur ceux bonne journée à vous...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Janvier 2005)

Moi je viens de tester le iPod 4g d'un pote ( 40go photo ) putain il me faut un iPod  mais j'ai pas de thuuune !


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

de nbreux sites parlent de mauvaise qualite des pieces du choufleur


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> de nbreux sites parlent de mauvaise qualite des pieces du choufleur



MacB... = de nombreux sites? Quelle référence...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

J'ia vu sur un site l'autre jour un teste du shuffle avec comme note des utilisateurs 2/20. Yavait juste un pauv type qui avait vraisemblablement jamais eu le truc entre ses mains et qui a mis " j'aime pas apple" pour justifier sa notation. Ce genre de manifestation de connerie éhontée ça me gave


----------



## vincmyl (21 Janvier 2005)

Il y a des gens qui disent que la molette est pas tres "solide et costaud"


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des gens qui disent que la molette est pas tres "solide et costaud"



On s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés...


----------



## tchico (1 Février 2005)

Je viens de le recevoir 
Il est magnifique.A peine plus gros qu'un briquet et encore....
D'une facilité d'emploi digne de la marque.installation et réglages des prefs en un quelques minutes.
Prise en main instantanée.
Demain je l'emporte pour le testé une journée.Les oreillettes sont un peu grosses mais ça passe
Question d'habitude.
Il intègre parfaitement les fonctions nécessaires à un baladeur.
Gestion de la batterie lithium comprise, tout y est
Que demander de plus
Il est si petit qu'il va falloir ne pas l'égarer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Je n'étais absolument pas convaincu de concept mais, vus les témoignages, c'est une idée de cadeau que je vais retenir pour mes proches... En usb1, ça passe ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je n'étais absolument pas convaincu de concept mais, vus les témoignages, c'est une idée de cadeau que je vais retenir pour mes proches... En usb1, ça passe ?



Oui, mais ça reste... de l'USB 1.0


----------



## Mille Sabords (1 Février 2005)

c'est pas de l'USB2 là dessus ?
 :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de l'USB2 là dessus ?
> :mouais:



Oui, mais si tu branches ton iPod shuffle sur un ordi équipé seulement en USB 1... eh bien le transfert se fera en USB 1.


----------



## Apca (1 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de l'USB2 là dessus ?
> :mouais:



Connectez directement votre iPod shuffle au port USB de votre ordinateur (ou USB 2.0 pour des transferts encore plus rapides), puis rechargez votre iPod shuffle et synchronisez vos fichiers en un rien de temps


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2005)

Une petite info à propos du shuffle. Il ne possède pas d'horloge interne, contrairement au reste de la famille iPod. Pas très important certes, sauf qu'à cause de cela, les dates de dernière lecture ne sont pas prisent en compte... 

Cela ça son importance pour ceux qui, comme moi, on des listes de lectures basées sur les dernières écoutes, etc.


----------



## Babast (4 Février 2005)

Mais est-ce qu'il "pointe" tout de même les morceaux écoutés, de façon à ce que le compteur d'iTunes soit mis à jour ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2005)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation avec l'iPod shuffle, je regrette l'absence d'horloge interne qui fait que la gestion des listes intelligentes ne peut se faire lorsqu'on utilise des critères des date. D'où également l'absence de vraie synchronisation comme sur les autres iPod.

Mais ça reste un objet sympa.  J'ai trois iPod, un 3G, un mini et le shuffle, ma préférence va l'iPod mini.


----------



## pixelemon (14 Février 2005)

c'est une belle daube, heureusement je vais pouvoir le recaser, pour être un poil objectif c'est pas mon truc les clés usb...

je reste sur mon ipod 3G, pour les petits volumes un carte sd 1GO à 79 euros dans mon nokia 6600 fait bien mieux l'affaire.

allez je le refile à mon fils pour ses 3 ans en juillet. (déçu pour une fois)


----------



## Caza (14 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> c'est une belle daube



Pourquoi donc  ?


----------



## pixelemon (14 Février 2005)

chargement très très lent, je dois débrancher certains cables sur mon portable pour le pluger, effet plas-toc,  et random sa mère...


----------



## Apca (14 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> chargement très très lent, je dois débrancher certains cables sur mon portable pour le pluger, effet plas-toc,  et random sa mère...



 :hein: 

J'ai vraiment pas cet avis, et je pense que tu est le seul qui l'a.

Enfin, chacun ces gouts


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2005)

Idem qu'Apca, je le trouve très bien foutu pour ce qu'il est... une clé USB qui "sait" chanter 
Solide, pratique, se branche partout, s'emmène partout...
Bref, chacun voit midi à sa porte :hein:


----------



## pixelemon (20 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> J'ai vraiment pas cet avis, et je pense que tu est le seul qui l'a.
> 
> Enfin, chacun ces gouts



chacun ses goûts plutôt ?  et puis être le seul sur plusieurs milliers (millions ?) d'acheteurs c'est une chose rare... mais tu tu penses juste sans doute. pfff... respecte l'opinion des autres et essaie de comprendre que je ne cherche pas à dévaloriser ton investissement, juste préciser que la gamme apple ne se boit pas comme du lait. En effet à force d'étendre la gamme on s'éloigne forcément de la cible de départ, c'est la loi des nombres, le clé de voute du marketing... tu es d'accord ?

hihi


----------



## Apca (20 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> chacun ses goûts plutôt ?


Oui, bon, je fais pleins de fautes, je sais mais je n'y prête pas trop attention  




			
				pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> et puis être le seul sur plusieurs milliers (millions ?) d'acheteurs c'est une chose rare...


Bah, j'ai remarqué.... T'es le seul à ne pas aimer...   



			
				pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Respecte l'opinion des autres et essaie de comprendre que je ne cherche pas à dévaloriser ton investissement, juste préciser que la gamme apple ne se boit pas comme du lait.


Ben oui, c'est ce que j'ai dit   : "Chacun ses goûts". Donc si il ne te plait pas ou autre,... c'est ton avis.


----------



## Nidhal (20 Février 2005)

Moi je trouve sa tres bien . Mais comme il dise tous chacun c gout


----------



## pixelemon (20 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est ce que j'ai dit   : "Chacun ses goûts". Donc si il ne te plait pas ou autre,... c'est ton avis.



alors respecte le !  et à force de lever les yeux au ciel tu oublies de te relire... je soulignais de simples évidences, et n'imaginais pas que mon avis serait l'objet de jugement  "tu _dois_ être le seul à ne pas aimer..."


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> effet plas-toc



Du même avis que toi et il en est de même en ce qui me concerne pour l'Imac G5   Chacun ses goûts


----------



## pixelemon (20 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Du même avis que toi et il en est de même en ce qui me concerne pour l'Imac G5   Chacun ses goûts



ne suis-je donc pas si seul que ça ? lol... 

oui moi aussi le côté plastique de l'imac me gène même si cette machine est tentantecar très bien fini et performant surtout le 20' qui me démange... l'ipod shuffle s'adresse aux masses donc économie sur les materiaux et la finition (colle qui se décolle, boutons qui bloquent...)

reste que mon ipod 3G est lui aussi en plastique blanc et qu'il est pour moi une réussite totale en design, ergonomie et amouuuuuur , je ne suis donc pas anti plastique loin de là, mais ce shuffle reste pour moi une clé usb estampillée d'une pomme.

l'idéal pour mon alubook eut été un shuffle aluminium, (pas la coque qui se rajoute hein) en bluetooth car limité niveau prises sur le powerbook.

tout est perfectible, reste à en discuter, calmement.


----------



## Haukkey (20 Février 2005)

Je reçois mon iPod suffle demain normalement. J'ai commandé le brassard avec, je vous ferai des photos


----------



## dajay (2 Mars 2005)

Haukkey a dit:
			
		

> Je reçois mon iPod suffle demain normalement. J'ai commandé le brassard avec, je vous ferai des photos



Et ces photos ?


----------



## doudou83 (2 Mars 2005)

La foule réclame les photos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apca (4 Mars 2005)

Haukkey a dit:
			
		

> Je reçois mon iPod suffle demain normalement. J'ai commandé le brassard avec, je vous ferai des photos



Alors, je vois dans t'a signature que tu l'a reçu...   
Alors, t'en est content ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2005)

Moi ce qui m'impressionne c'est vraiment sa petite taille :love:


----------



## Cricri (5 Mars 2005)

http://www.sickjokes.net/index.php/2005/01/12/how_to_convert_your_ipod_to_ipod_shuffle
existe en plusieurs couleurs


----------



## Wynaut87 (6 Mars 2005)

hihihi


----------



## bouilla (6 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'impressionne c'est vraiment sa petite taille :love:



Mouarrffff mais il continue !!!  :love:     


Vincmyl faut que t'invite a diner !  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mars 2005)

que je t'invite à diner non JJ ? 
tu veux dire que Vinc c'est Villeret ?


----------



## pim (26 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je n'ai pas lu tout le reste de ce fil, mais avez vous entendu parler du Super Shuffle ? Visiblement un iPod Shuffle "plus", avec radio et enregistrement vocal... Cela ressemble à une plaisanterie (là je suis bien dans le fil de la discussion), ou pire à une belle contrefaçon, alors je vous laisse juger par vous même :

http://www.luxpro-corp.com/e_575d.htm


----------



## minime (26 Mars 2005)

Bien sûr qu'on en a entendu parler, dans le forum, sur iPodG, et ailleurs sur le web. Mais merci pour le scoop, hein.


----------



## Cricri (27 Mars 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je n'ai pas lu tout le reste de ce fil, mais avez vous entendu parler du Super Shuffle ? Visiblement un iPod Shuffle "plus", avec radio et enregistrement vocal... Cela ressemble à une plaisanterie (là je suis bien dans le fil de la discussion), ou pire à une belle contrefaçon, alors je vous laisse juger par vous même :
> 
> http://www.luxpro-corp.com/e_575d.htm


Bien sûr que bien sûr !
On en avait déja parlé avant d'en avoir parlé alors qu'on en parlait après ICI 
Avant de dire bonjour faudrait peut-être voir à faire des recherches !   :rateau:   
Je plaisante...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Avril 2005)

un concours du plus beau mec et de la plus belle fille avec un iPod Shuffle autour du cou!!

http://www.ipose.org/




[J'ai fusionné le thread de Syd avec celui-ci]


----------



## babos (1 Avril 2005)

Pour adulte seulement: 

http://www.ipose.org/

On fait vraiment n'importe quoi avec un shuffe   


OK.....   :modo:


----------



## Apca (1 Avril 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> Pour adulte seulement:
> 
> http://www.ipose.org/
> 
> ...



 Exellent !     

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (1 Avril 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> Pour adulte seulement:
> 
> http://www.ipose.org/
> 
> ...



J'ai voté  :rateau:


----------



## J_K (2 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voté  :rateau:



Moi aussi!  :love:


----------



## pim (2 Avril 2005)

Ne soyez pas vache, précisez pour QUI vous avez voté !

Moi pour le 4ème  :rateau: Oui, celle en maillot  :rateau: Je veux bien sûr parler de cette photo là :

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/80/cat/500/page/


----------



## bouilla (5 Avril 2005)

et un possesseur de shuffle en plus !  



y'a pas a dire, il est craquant ! un moment j'ai cru qu'on avait oublié de me mettre le dispositif dedans tellement il est leger.

et Vincmyll !! t'as raison il est tout petit !


----------



## jahrom (5 Avril 2005)

Comment ça il est petit ?
Pas sur ces photos :
shuffly


----------



## bouilla (5 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça il est petit ?
> Pas sur ces photos :
> shuffly


 

héhéhé


----------

